# Internet Community Bike - Status-Update zum Carver ICB



## nuts (19. Februar 2013)

Inzwischen sollten die ersten Carver ICB in Deutschland rollen - stattdessen ist es etwas ruhiger geworden. Wir haben mit Konstrukteur Stefan Stark telefoniert, um herauszufinden, wo der Schuh drückt. Wann es auf dem Communitybike von Carver losgehen kann, erfahrt ihr hier.


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*Internet Community Bike - Status-Update zum Carver ICB*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## arise (19. Februar 2013)

schön....wir freuen uns alle das das bike bald lieferbar ist ! Und hut ab vor hr.stark...ist ja der reinste workoholiker ! Denn in knapp 100 tagen kommt noch ein projekt auf den markt wo er mitgearbeitet hat....wann hast du mal urlaub ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Thomaseu (19. Februar 2013)

urlaub ist was für warmduscher


----------



## Freeloader (19. Februar 2013)

ich dusch gerne warm.

Also sollte man für die Serienräder mal Ende April einplanen - das passt mir leider nicht


----------



## -Wally- (19. Februar 2013)

Naja...Vorfreude eben...und noch mehr davon! 
Aber ich freue mich schon drauf das Gerät das erste mal in Aktion zu sehen, womöglich auch noch zwischen meinen eigenen Knien, wer weiß...

So universell wie das Gerät aufbaubar ist, kann ich es kaum erwarten zu sehen was die Leute hier im Forum draus machen werden...


----------



## der_erce (19. Februar 2013)

Warmduschen is goil!


----------



## Nill (19. Februar 2013)

kenn zwar ein sau netten/ guten Tätowiere, weis aber nicht ob es dem Stil entspricht den Stefan sucht: http://www.luxaltera.com/de/

Bin nicht so bewandert in der Szene 


Ansonsten bin ich gespannt auf die Aufbauten 
Konnte das gute Stück ja schon ein paar mal live auf den Rennen bei Max sehen.


----------



## fknobel (19. Februar 2013)

Finde die Verzögerung jetzt nicht so dramatisch! Wenn es bei ein bis zwei Monaten bleibt ist doch wirklich alles in Butter... 

Da erlebt man bei großen Namenhaften Herstellern doch ganz andere Sachen.


----------



## Thiel (19. Februar 2013)

Ich bin auf die ersten Fahrberichte von Forumsmitgliedern gespannt!


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2013)

> Also, es ist noch nicht ganz durch, schaut aber gut aus: Wir werden wahrscheinlich einen der ersten 11 Rahmen exklusiv unter den Forumsentwicklern verlosen. Es ist so gedacht, dass jemand, der wirklich mitgemacht hat, eine höhere Chance hat, als jemand der nicht so stark involviert war.




Verlost ihn einfach an den Milk für seine Arbeit.....auch wenn er dafür verantwortlich ist das er den hellblauen Rahmen auch visualisiert hat

G.


----------



## Aalex (20. Februar 2013)

ich hab mich leider nicht wirklich eingebracht dabei und das ganze nur nebenbei verfolgt

was soll der enn rahmen einzeln kosten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (20. Februar 2013)

Also ich werd´ langsam schon ein wenig aufgeregt...muss nur noch die Räder einspeicheln, die XX1 besorgen und dann kann es losgehen....
Bin jetzt auch doch ganz froh, auf den Raw ´n Chopped umgestiegen zu sein, dieses Selbstaufbauen macht schon Spaß.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Also ich werd´ langsam schon ein wenig aufgeregt...muss nur noch die Räder einspeicheln, die XX1 besorgen und dann kann es losgehen....
> Bin jetzt auch doch ganz froh, auf den Raw ´n Chopped umgestiegen zu sein, dieses Selbstaufbauen macht schon Spaß.



Tsss...bist du langsam...gähhhn
Mein Teile liegen schon bis zum letzten Schräubchen seit über 2 Wochen komplett fertig in der Carver Trailraketenteilewartenaufdenrahmenbox

G.


----------



## cryptic. (20. Februar 2013)

kann das "verloste" rad nicht einfach demokratisch vergeben werden? User mit der meisten beteiligung werden aufgestellt und dann wird abgestimmt, wer es bekommt


----------



## F1o (20. Februar 2013)

fknobel schrieb:


> Finde die Verzögerung jetzt nicht so dramatisch! Wenn es bei ein bis zwei Monaten bleibt ist doch wirklich alles in Butter...
> 
> Da erlebt man bei großen Namenhaften Herstellern doch ganz andere Sachen.



Genau. Sei froh dass du keinen A380 bestellt hast.


----------



## jan84 (20. Februar 2013)

cryptic. schrieb:


> kann das "verloste" rad nicht einfach demokratisch vergeben werden? User mit der meisten beteiligung werden aufgestellt und dann wird abgestimmt, wer es bekommt



Je nach Beteiligung an der Abstimmung gewinnt dann halt der der die meisten IBC/Facebook Freunde mobilisieren kann. Glaube ne Vorauswahl der User mit hoher beteiligung und unter denen einfach Verlosen ist am fairsten.

Alternativ könnt Ihr die Leute (wenn die Anzahl überschaubar ist) doch auch einfach fürn WE innen Bikepark, zu nem FahrtechnikWE oÄ einladen anstatt nen Bike/Rahmen zu verlosen.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (20. Februar 2013)

jan84 schrieb:


> Je nach Beteiligung an der Abstimmung gewinnt dann halt der der die meisten IBC/Facebook Freunde mobilisieren kann. Glaube ne Vorauswahl der User mit hoher beteiligung und unter denen einfach Verlosen ist am fairsten.


Das sehe ich ähnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (20. Februar 2013)

Kann mir vorstellen, dass das Abstimmen zwischen den "Auserwählten" funktionieren könnte wenn auch nur die "Auserwählten"  selbst abstimmen dürfen (außer für sich selbst natürlich).


----------



## nino85 (20. Februar 2013)

Die Frage ist doch, wie ermittelt werden soll wer "wirklich mitgemacht" hat.
Es gab da im Geometrie-Teil einige Koryphäen - im Design-Thread auch. 
Der Unterschied ist allerdings folgender:
Im Designthread hat bspw. Milk unglaubliche Mengen an Designs realisiert, allerdings unterschieden sich viele nur in der Farbe.

Versteht mich nicht falsch -    @milk: du hast da tolle Arbeit gemacht  - aber wird das jetzt höher bewertet, weil Milk mehr Posts hat? 

Und wie ist das mit den Leuten, die in der späten Phase irgendwie überall dabei waren aber nirgendwo konstruktiv was geleistet haben. Ich erinnere mich da an diverse Leute bei denen die Beiträge so aussahen:

- Ich will Bunt!
- Ich will Schwarz!
- Ich will Bunt, Schwarz ist doof!
- Ich will Schwarz, du bist doof!
- Wenn das schwarz wird, kauf ich's nicht!
- ...

Just my 2 Cents.


----------



## warp4 (20. Februar 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch, wie ermittelt werden soll wer "wirklich mitgemacht" hat.
> Es gab da im Geometrie-Teil einige Koryphäen - im Design-Thread auch.
> Der Unterschied ist allerdings folgender:
> Im Designthread hat bspw. Milk unglaubliche Mengen an Designs realisiert, allerdings unterschieden sich viele nur in der Farbe.
> ...


----------



## inverted (20. Februar 2013)

Ja, Mitarbeit ist schwer zu bewerten.


----------



## Hasifisch (20. Februar 2013)

F1o schrieb:


> Genau. Sei froh dass du keinen A380 bestellt hast.



Und hoffen wir, das es kein Dreamliner wird...



warp4 schrieb:


>



dito


Ich fände es okay, wenn die Carver Leute und vor allem Stefan das sogar intern entscheiden, da eigentlich nur sie einschätzen können (wenn überhaupt jemand) wer am meisten in das Projekt eingebracht hat.


----------



## Hackfresse1887 (20. Februar 2013)

Würde meinen R?nC Rahmen in Größe L abgeben.
Für mich wird das hier alles zu spät.
Falls jemand Interesse hat, bitte PN.


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. Februar 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Und hoffen wir, das es kein Dreamliner wird...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die sollen einfach entscheiden wer in den Pool kommt und unter denen wird er dann verlost. Ist imho am fairsten.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2013)

De sollen einfach entscheiden, wie auch immer, und fertig...und wer danach lästert kommt einfach in der folgenden Auslieferliste auf den letzten Platz

G.


----------



## Hasifisch (20. Februar 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Die sollen einfach entscheiden wer in den Pool kommt und unter denen wird er dann verlost. Ist imho am fairsten.





LB Jörg schrieb:


> De sollen einfach entscheiden, wie auch immer, und fertig...und wer danach lästert kommt einfach in der folgenden Auslieferliste auf den letzten Platz
> 
> G.



Kann mit beiden Varianten gut leben...besser als mit einer öffentlichen Abstimmung etc

Und Jörg, schon das tägliche Abstauben der Teile durchgeführt?


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Kann mit beiden Varianten gut leben...besser als mit einer öffentlichen Abstimmung etc
> 
> Und Jörg, schon das tägliche Abstauben der Teile durchgeführt?



Muß ich nicht, bin da sehr vorrasuschauend. Man kennt ja die Fahrradbranche...die Kiste hat einen Deckel

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (20. Februar 2013)

Ich finde, der Stefan sollte das mit seinem Team entscheiden, das Teil einfach verschicken und der, der es bekommt sollte dann so sozial sein und die Klappe halten ... gibt doch sonst nur Stress und böses Blut ...
Versteh garnicht, wie ihr so ruhig warten könnt - wenn ich nicht schon den Grossteil meines diesjährigen Bike-Budgets in die ICBTeileKiste gesteckt hätte, würde ich wahrscheinlich jetzt abspringen. Aber jetzt ist ja eh zu spät, manche Entscheidungen werden einem zum Glück abgenommen 

Gruss, Reimar


----------



## dre (20. Februar 2013)

nuts schrieb:


> *Beim ICB macht Ihr es ja ein bisschen wie VW: Plattformstrategie  welche Teile des ICB finden sich auch in anderen Carver Rahmen?*



... da können wir alle nur hoffen, dass sie es viel besser gemacht haben als VW.


----------



## jan84 (20. Februar 2013)

dre schrieb:


> ... da können wir alle nur hoffen, dass sie es viel besser gemacht haben als VW.



Wenn Autos bei regelmäßiger Benutzung das durchschnittliche Qualitäts/Zuverlässigkeitsniveau von (sehr) teuren MTBs haben, dann gute Nacht . Aber das ist ziemlich offtopic .


----------



## foreigner (20. Februar 2013)

kann man jetzt eigentlich genauer abschätzen, wann die ersten Serienbikes (2er) vorraussichtlich in die Läden kommen. So recht geht das für mich bisher nicht hervor.


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. Februar 2013)

Hört sich für mich wie frühestens Ende April an:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10336407&postcount=739


----------



## Stefan.Stark (21. Februar 2013)

Gruezi,

noch eine neue Info:

Am Do./Fr. sind die ersten Rahmen angekündigt. Teile für einen Musteraufbau nach ICB-Edition sollten dann auch da sein.
Das gibt uns die Möglichkeit am Montag Nachmittag im Rahmen des Team-Meetings das erste "Serienrad" (allerdings in raw) aufzubauen. Wenn das alles so klappt, dann werden wir euch "live" mit Bildern vom Aufbau versorgen. Das ist eventuell auch hilfreich für den ein oder anderen R'n C Kunden, da wir noch mal detailliert zeigen können wo welches Teil hingehört...
... nicht das später die Gabeln im Hinterbau stecken 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## vx2200 (21. Februar 2013)

Am besten einen Live-Stream  Ist ja gerade Hipp


----------



## Stefan.Stark (21. Februar 2013)

das mit dem Live-Stream ist ne coole Idee... mal schaun, ob sich das technisch einfach umsetzen lässt.
Dann müssten wir den Aufbau allerding in die Abendstunden verschieben, das ist aber das geringste Problem...


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ...
> Am Do./Fr. sind die ersten Rahmen angekündigt...



Ähhh...meint das heute und morgen oder nächste Woche?
Nur zur Sicherheit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (21. Februar 2013)

Heute oder morgen 
Leider nicht bei mir, sondern bei unseren PMs in St. Augustin


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Heute oder morgen ...



Puhhh...
Ich freu mich auf das Abendprogramm...mal schauen, was ich noch brauche - Pizza, Cola, Popcorn...und:


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2013)

Cool, genau ein Livestream 

G.


----------



## Saxen-Paule (21. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Heute oder morgen
> Leider nicht bei mir, sondern bei unseren PMs in St. Augustin



Im Ernst? Das Management sitzt im Zweirad Feld? Und dann so ein unkompetenter Laden eine Etage drunter :-(


----------



## Stefan.Stark (21. Februar 2013)

Hi Paule,

wir sitzen alle ziemlich verteilt, am besten habe ich es aber erwischt... meistens arbeite ich von daheim 
Dummerweise führt das eher dazu, dass man noch mehr Stunden vorm Rechner sitzt anstatt mittags das Bike auszupacken... irgendwas mache ich verkehrt, arbeite aber daran 

Greez,
Stefan

P.S.: Das Carver-Team ist fast unabhängig von den XXL-Läden. Letztendlich kümmern wir uns um die Marke und die XXL-Läden "kaufen" dann bei uns ein. Deswegen sind die Verkäufer teilweise auch noch nicht richtig über das ICB aufgeklärt, schleißlich gibt es das Serienbike noch nicht und eine Einweisung macht erst Sinn, wenn das Produkt verfügbar ist.

... allerdings hätte ich mir von den Jungs auch ein wenig mehr Identifikation mit unserem Projekt gewünscht... manchmal glaube ich wir haben bei der Konkurrenz mehr Eindruck gemacht als bei uns


----------



## Stefan.Stark (21. Februar 2013)

Muss mich grad noch mal ausm andern Thread zitieren:



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Neues Update:
> 
> Laut Spediteur hängen die Rahmen in Luxemburg und kommen erst Montag oder Dienstag.
> Wegen anderer Termine können wir den "Live-Aufbau" dann erst am Donnerstag machen. Sorry
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (22. Februar 2013)

@Stefan.Stark;

Einen Spitzen-Tätowierer findest du hier;
http://www.buenavistatattooclub.de/
Haben ihren Laden in Würzburg.

Kann ich wärmstens empfehlen


----------



## Stefan.Stark (22. Februar 2013)

Hey Ope,

super, danke für den Tip. Echt krasse Arbeiten!!!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Ope (22. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hey Ope,
> 
> super, danke für den Tip. Echt krasse Arbeiten!!!
> 
> ...



Aber gerne


----------



## Micha-L (22. Februar 2013)

Der Thread muss langsam mal ins ICB Forum verschoben werden. Sonst antwortet doch keiner und die Hälfte verpasst ihn. ;-)


----------



## Tobias (25. Februar 2013)

@Micha-L: Danke für den Hinweis - ist verschoben!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (25. Februar 2013)

offtopic:



Ope schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark;
> 
> Einen Spitzen-Tätowierer findest du hier;
> http://www.buenavistatattooclub.de/
> ...




geil gemacht, aber einige sachen find ich wirklich extrem krass...von der fläche, von der plakativität...


----------



## Ope (25. Februar 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> offtopic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hast du Recht, aber so sind Künstler nunmal. Und was du dort siehst ist nur eine kleine Auswahl ... .
Du findest auf der Homepage hauptsächlich auch nur den Stil für den sie bekannt geworden sind. 
Aber qualitativ, und da spreche ich aus persönlicher Erfahrung, sind sie ganz ganz oben.


----------



## doriuscrow (25. Februar 2013)

Lieber Stefan,
was gibt's an neuen Erkenntnissen nach dem Meeting? Oder sitzt ihr immer noch? 

MfG, Reimar


----------



## Stefan.Stark (25. Februar 2013)

Servus Reimar,

da die Rahmen in Luxemburg hängen geblieben sind (siehe Post #42 ) und erst morgen in St. Augustin ankommen ist alles auf Donnerstag verlegt... eine neue Info habe ich aber schon:
Die ICB03 Rahmen werden in Deutschland montiert, die Stückzahlen lohnen hier kaum für eine Bandmontage und außerdem ist der Anspruch beim Topmodell natürlich besonders hoch. Wahrscheinlich werde ich selbst einige der räder montieren, hab schon ewig nix mehr in der Werkstatt gemacht... ist eine willkommene Abwechslung zum "auf den Monitor starren" 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Julman (25. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich werde ich selbst einige der räder montieren, hab schon ewig nix mehr in der Werkstatt gemacht...


 
Räder unten, Lenker oben dran dann klappt das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P3 Killa (25. Februar 2013)

Gibt's auch neue Infos zu den Lieferterminen? Bzw zur Luftfracht?


----------



## doriuscrow (25. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Servus Reimar,
> 
> da die Rahmen in Luxemburg hängen geblieben sind (siehe Post #42 ) und erst morgen in St. Augustin ankommen ist alles auf Donnerstag verlegt... eine neue Info habe ich aber schon:
> Die ICB03 Rahmen werden in Deutschland montiert, die Stückzahlen lohnen hier kaum für eine Bandmontage und außerdem ist der Anspruch beim Topmodell natürlich besonders hoch. Wahrscheinlich werde ich selbst einige der räder montieren, hab schon ewig nix mehr in der Werkstatt gemacht... ist eine willkommene Abwechslung zum "auf den Monitor starren"
> ...



Vom Chef persönlich feriggestreichelt ... da müsst ihr aber noch nen Hunderter aufschlagen 

Reimar


----------



## Pizzaplanet (25. Februar 2013)

Mit Unterschrift vom erbauer, wie bei AMG auf dem Motor ;-)


----------



## Micha-L (25. Februar 2013)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Mit Unterschrift vom erbauer, wie bei AMG auf dem Motor ;-)



Auf jeden Fall! 

Aber ich kann mir eh nur höchstens ein ICB2 leisten


----------



## Pizzaplanet (25. Februar 2013)

Wenn du ganz lieb fragst dann baut der Stefan bestimmt auch deins ;-)


----------



## piilu (25. Februar 2013)

Wäre es denn auch Möglich Rahmen 1 oder 3 mit Wippe und Ausfallenden von Rahmen 2 zu bekommen?


----------



## Micha-L (25. Februar 2013)

piilu schrieb:


> Wäre es denn auch Möglich Rahmen 1 oder 3 mit Wippe und Ausfallenden von Rahmen 2 zu bekommen?



Da gibts hier sicher eine Tauschbörse (Rahmen, Ausfallenden, Wippe) wenn die Räder und Framsets erstmal raus sind.


----------



## loti (25. Februar 2013)

Stefan,
ich melde mich schon mal an als dein Gehilfe beim Aufbau des IBC 03 an. Wenn es so weit ist,teile den Termin mit. Ich bin da, helfe beim Aufbau und nehme das Rad mit. Natürlich nur nach Bezahlung.
loti


----------



## piilu (25. Februar 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Da gibts hier sicher eine Tauschbörse (Rahmen, Ausfallenden, Wippe) wenn die Räder und Framsets erstmal raus sind.


Ich befürchte Rot und Blau passt sicht so ganz zu den anderen Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (26. Februar 2013)

Falls Ihr die Kartons schon ausgepackt habt:


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2013)

G.


----------



## benzinkanister (26. Februar 2013)

!


----------



## Pintie (26. Februar 2013)

wer nimmt wetten an?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. Februar 2013)

Hi Leute...

erster Spyshot aus St. Augustin 





... am Donnerstag gehts los...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Februar 2013)

Fein fein, da sind wir mal gespannt. Sage mal, wie eng sind die Ausfallenden toleriert? Ich überlege nämlich Wippe und Ausfallenden auch pulvern zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. Februar 2013)

Mahlzeit...

... die seitlichen Anlageflächen müssen abgeklebt werden, das sollte aber recht easy sein


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2013)

Jetzt wirds langsam ernst
Das scheint mir Tageslicht auf dem Foto zu sein...du hast mittlerweile bestimmt schon eins zusammengebatelt und an die Waage gahangen

G.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. Februar 2013)

hab leider noch keinen in den Fingern gehabt... das Foto haben mir die Kollegen aus St. Augustin geschickt.
Aufgebaut wird erst am Donnerstag... also Geeeduuuuuuuld


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ... also Geeeduuuuuuuld



Die gibts ja netmal bei Ebay zu steigern...und da soll es ja angeblich alles geben. Aber wir warten auch ungeduldig

G.


----------



## doriuscrow (26. Februar 2013)

Wie gemein von dir Stefan, ehrlich!!! Folter ist strafbar!!!

Das ist wie P***o gucken - mit der eigenen Frau in der Hauptrolle ... 

Reimar


----------



## milk (26. Februar 2013)

ich hab das irgendwo bestimmt mal verpasst..   aber müssen die raw rahemn noch irgendwie oberflächen behandelt werden (transparent eloxieren, klarlack, etc.) oder kann man die so lassen?  bzw bildet sich ja ne matte patina gegen rost.?
wurde bei den 2 prototypen an der oberfläche noch was gemacht?

gruß, matthias


----------



## doriuscrow (26. Februar 2013)

Aluminium ist selbstpassivierend - hat mich mein MaschinenbauIngenieurFreund neulich belehrt ... 

Reimar


----------



## Kharne (26. Februar 2013)

Alu schützt sich selbst mit ner Oxidschicht, die sich nicht nach innen Frist, von *Rost* kann 
man also nicht reden. Das sieht nur nicht unbedingt sexy aus, je nach Geschmack.


----------



## benzinkanister (26. Februar 2013)

Ich glaub Stefan hat schonmal von nem gefressenen Rahmen erzählt. Meiner bleibt aber erstmal roh 

Sieht gut aus du Kiste!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (26. Februar 2013)

Servus!

Zur Oberflächenbehandlung:
Aluminium bildet eine sehr harte Oxidschicht an der Luft... allerdings würde ich mich darauf nicht ausruhen. Zur meiner Fahrradschrauberzeit hatten wir mal ein Rennrad, dass den Winter über auf der Rolle gestanden hat. Die Kiste war im Steuerlagerbereich total vom runtertropfenden Schweiß zerfressen... sowohl das Lager als auch der Rahmen. Von daher kann n bissl Farbe sicher nix schaden... auch wenn das Bike auf dem Trail niemals so intensiv mit Salzwasser in Kontakt kommt...

Greez,
Stefan

EDIT: Ich weiß nicht genau, ob das Salzwasser an sich die Oxidschicht zerstört, oder ob das in Zusammenhang mit einer mechanischen Einwirkung passiert ist. Vielleicht ist ja ein Chemiker unter uns, der das genauer erklären kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopis (27. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute...
> 
> erster Spyshot aus St. Augustin
> 
> ...





hrrrrrrrr.....sag`s jas ungern...zieh dich endlich an


----------



## foreigner (27. Februar 2013)

Eigentlich ist nur Salz das Problem.
Also, wer den Winter und die Zeit bis das Salz von der Straße ist, meidet und nicht einer von denen ist, die immer von Schweiß nur so triefen, der sollte kein Problem haben.
Ich bin allerdings auch eher ein Befürworter von Pulver /Eloxal.


----------



## foreigner (27. Februar 2013)

Ich muss nur sagen, wenn ich den Rahmen so sehe:
Sehr schade, dass wir keine innen verlegten Züge bekommen haben. Dem trauere ich immer noch nach.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (27. Februar 2013)

Wer braucht/will denn Innenverlegte Züge?
ich will def. keine!


----------



## Pintie (27. Februar 2013)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Wer braucht/will denn Innenverlegte Züge?
> ich will def. keine!



ich hatte welche am gt sts - das war die Hölle wenn man mal tauschen wollte. 
Es gibt aber auch Rahmen wo das richtig gut gemacht ist. Ich würde das gar nicht nur wegen der optik haben wollen. Es sind einfach auch weniger MAtsch sammel stellen. 

Hab auch mal innenverlegt rohre führ die bremse gesehen  fand ich schick,


----------



## Kaltumformer (27. Februar 2013)

Auf die 2 "Löcher" am Oberrohr könnte ich am ICB02 jedenfalls verzichten, die brauch man ja für nichts...


----------



## kopis (27. Februar 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Auf die 2 "Löcher" am Oberrohr könnte ich am ICB02 jedenfalls verzichten, die brauch man ja für nichts...



 
Aber wer weiß....vielleicht willst du doch mal eine Stütze mit aussen liegendem Kabel fahren....sieht doch suuuuper aus, wer braucht schon innen verlegte Züge


----------



## Baschtimann (27. Februar 2013)

Hi, was is des eigentlich für ne alulegierung? lass glaub ich die löcher die ich nicht brauche zuschweißen...


----------



## warp4 (27. Februar 2013)

Baschtimann schrieb:


> Hi, was is des eigentlich für ne alulegierung? lass glaub ich die löcher die ich nicht brauche zuschweißen...



AL 6061

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (27. Februar 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> al 6061
> 
> gruß uwe



6061 t6


----------



## -Wally- (27. Februar 2013)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Wer braucht/will denn Innenverlegte Züge?
> ich will def. keine!



Ich hatte noch keinen Rahmen mit einem solchen Feature, aber isses nicht so, dass die Züge/Leitungen im Rahmen eine Führung haben in Form von einem dünnen eingeschweißten Röhrchen? Sowas erzeugt doch genau genommen auch wieder ein Mehrgewicht, oder? Okay...wird prozentual gesehen nicht viel sein, aber doch messbar, oder? 

Davon ab finde ich es auch recht unpraktisch wenn man mal irgendwo dran muss...also so wie es beim ICB ist find ichs klasse.


----------



## Baschtimann (27. Februar 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> 6061 t6


 is halt die frage ob ma wenn man die flaschenhalterlöcher im unterrohr und die seitlich im oberrohr für die "teleskopstützenfernbedienung" zuschweißt ne neue wärmebehandlung braucht?!


----------



## Kaltumformer (27. Februar 2013)

Ich wüsste jetzt nicht warum ich auf die Idee kommen sollte die (am Serienrad) zuzuschweissen? Da dreh ich dann noch eher eine passende (Maden-)Schraube, also ohne Kopf, ein. Mit Loctite natürlich. Kommt natürlich darauf an wie es am Serienrad gemacht ist.


----------



## kandyman (27. Februar 2013)

Madenschraube aus Kunststoff!

Ich mach einfach immer Silikon rein in solche Löcher.


----------



## Eisbein (27. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Zur Oberflächenbehandlung:
> Aluminium bildet eine sehr harte Oxidschicht an der Luft... allerdings würde ich mich darauf nicht ausruhen. Zur meiner Fahrradschrauberzeit hatten wir mal ein Rennrad, dass den Winter über auf der Rolle gestanden hat. Die Kiste war im Steuerlagerbereich total vom runtertropfenden Schweiß zerfressen... sowohl das Lager als auch der Rahmen. Von daher kann n bissl Farbe sicher nix schaden... auch wenn das Bike auf dem Trail niemals so intensiv mit Salzwasser in Kontakt kommt...
> ...



Zu der Eloxalschicht: Soweit korrekt, dass Aluminium recht zügig eine Schicht aus ziemlich hartem Aluminumoxid bildet, aber die ist ziemlich dünn! Die Schicht, die beim Eloxieren aufgetragen wird, ist erheblich dicker (ich glaube faktor 10, aber bin mir nicht sicher).
Aluminumoxid gehört zu den (5-10) härtesten materialen die so natürlich vorkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2013)

Gut dann halten wir einfach mal fest, net im Salz rumfahren, net recht viel draufschwitzen (also lieber auch mal schieben bergauf  ) und für Rennradfahrer die sichs kaufen, beim Pinkeln am besten absteigen vom Rad

G.


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Februar 2013)

Sollte so in die Garantiebedingungen der R´n C...


----------



## nuts (27. Februar 2013)

Morgen Kinder wirds was geben


----------



## doriuscrow (27. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Gruezi,
> 
> noch eine neue Info:
> 
> ...


 


nuts schrieb:


> Morgen Kinder wirds was geben


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2013)

Ui, des ist ja schoh heut

G.


----------



## milk (28. Februar 2013)




----------



## Sun_dancer (28. Februar 2013)

*NeugierigAufDemStuhlRumhüpf*


----------



## Stefan.Stark (28. Februar 2013)

Servus...

... der Aufbau startet erst heute Nachmittag, aber ich habe schon mal ein Paar Bilder aus Taiwan.... so sieht das Masking aus:









Die Neugier steigt


----------



## milk (28. Februar 2013)

Top.  

der untere Strich geht ja tatsächlich bis an die Schweißnaht. ich hatte schon befürchtet das da mehr Platz zwischen Schweißnaht und Maske bleibt.


----------



## Kaltumformer (28. Februar 2013)

Optik der Schweissnähte gefällt. 

P.S. Jetzt wissen wir wenigstens dank EXIF Daten, wenn sie stimmen, wo die Rahmen sind. 
Karte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P3 Killa (28. Februar 2013)

Sieht ja schon mal vielversprechend aus! Bin schon sehr gespannt auf den Aufbau und freu mich wenn es endlich mit der Bestellung los gehen kann.


----------



## DIP (28. Februar 2013)

Gefällt!


----------



## nino85 (28. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Servus...
> 
> ... der Aufbau startet erst heute Nachmittag, aber ich habe schon mal ein Paar Bilder aus Taiwan.... so sieht das Masking aus:
> 
> ...



Yummi  - zum ICB1 gibt es da jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht mehr viel Unterschied, oder? Ist ja auch silber 

welche Rahmengröße ist das? L ?

Gibt's noch mehr Bilder?


----------



## milk (28. Februar 2013)

Druckstrebe wäre noch interessant..


----------



## Stefan.Stark (28. Februar 2013)

Gruezi,

andere Bilder habe ich leider noch nicht... die waren nur um irgendwelche Details mit den Designern abzuchecken...

Jetzt ist erstmal ein paar Stunden labern angesagt, gegen zwei kommen unsere Verbündeten vom IBC und dann gehts los 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## nino85 (28. Februar 2013)

milk schrieb:


> Druckstrebe wäre noch interessant..



Alles grob zusammengelegt wäre toll - so für das Gesamtbild  Ist aber auf jeden Fall schick


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Februar 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> ...
> P.S. Jetzt wissen wir wenigstens dank EXIF Daten, wenn sie Stimmen, wo die Rahmen sind. ...



Planst du was?

Also ich würde mich um die Skimasken kümmern, du bitte um den Rest...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Februar 2013)

Aber aufpassen, so eine nächtliche Luftlandeoperation auf Territorium das die Chinesen beanspruchen kann schnell zu diplomatischen Verspannungen führen


----------



## kandyman (28. Februar 2013)

Nice!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (28. Februar 2013)

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=changan+road+taiwan&ie=UTF8&ll=24.399708,120.655761&spn=0.004573,0.009457&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-beta&hnear=Ch%C3%A1ng%27%C4%81n+Rd,+Dajia+District,+Taichung+City,+Taiwan+437&t=h&z=18&layer=c&cbll=24.399708,120.655758&panoid=emy7sszkZLb2TxTxZTqSwQ&cbp=12,317.92,,0,4.39

Manchmal kommt schon so ein klein wenig beängstigendes Gefühl bei Nutzung des Internets auf! Muss am Alter liegen!


----------



## -Wally- (28. Februar 2013)

Erschreckend aber interessant! Die Fotos find ich klasse, macht so richtig Lust drauf das komplette Gerät nun endlich mal zu sehen...ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## kandyman (28. Februar 2013)

Immerhin ISO 9001


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Februar 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Aber aufpassen, so eine nächtliche Luftlandeoperation auf Territorium das die Chinesen beanspruchen kann schnell zu diplomatischen Verspannungen führen



Pfff...die spüren vielleicht einen Luftzug und ich bin wieder raus...


----------



## nino85 (28. Februar 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Pfff...die spüren vielleicht einen Luftzug und ich bin wieder raus...



Bist du nebenberuflich Ninja?


----------



## Paramedicus (28. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Servus...
> 
> ... der Aufbau startet erst heute Nachmittag, aber ich habe schon mal ein Paar Bilder aus Taiwan.... so sieht das Masking aus:
> 
> ...





Jetzt hab ich einen Fleck aufm Schreibtisch, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (28. Februar 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Bist du nebenberuflich Ninja?



Nur Hobby - würde ich das beruflich machen, wäre auch der Luftzug weg...

Also wenn mein Rahmen auch so geile Nähte hat, habe ich sicher Pipi in den Klüsen, wenn ich ihn auspacke. Aber habe ich wohl sowieso...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (28. Februar 2013)

bald gehts los 

... hier mal was um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken... war ganz schön aufwändig:


----------



## nino85 (28. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> bald gehts los
> 
> ... hier mal was um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken... war ganz schön aufwändig:



Die Farb-Kombination hellblau-gelb-pink ist ja jetzt nicht so meins  Aber amtliche Präsentation, wenn das so im Laden steht 

Mit dem Vivid air und den Iodine-Laufrädern könnte man sich sicher auch gut anfreunden


----------



## Stefan.Stark (28. Februar 2013)

joa... war zu faul, um die Teile von den Platzhaltern ordentlich einzufärben


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Februar 2013)

Na danke ich wollte gerade Mittagessen. 

Wobei bei meiner zuletzt favorisierten Farbkombi (mittlerweile die 4., wenn das so weiter geht bleibts raw..) auch dem einen oder anderen das Essen im Hals stecken bleiben könnte


----------



## foreigner (28. Februar 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> Immerhin ISO 9001


 
 Mit sowas ist man in China auch schnell dabei. Nur eine Frage wie viel der Auditor dort gekostet hat ...


----------



## foreigner (28. Februar 2013)

Gibt´s jetzt irgendwo eigentlich ein Steam vom Aufbau?


----------



## tobsinger (28. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Servus...
> 
> ... der Aufbau startet erst heute Nachmittag, aber ich habe schon mal ein Paar Bilder aus Taiwan.... so sieht das Masking aus:
> 
> ...



so habe ich mir das eigentlich vorgestellt, nur als poliert/glasperlengestrahlt-version. in echt sieht das sogar besser aus als vor meinem inneren auge. bin gespannt auf den ersten aufbau.

(und ihr seid sicher dass ihr alle S-Rahmen an den Mann (Frau) bekommt?!


----------



## haske (28. Februar 2013)

Sieht klasse aus! Bin echt mal auf die blauen Rahmen gespannt...


----------



## DIP (28. Februar 2013)

14:30Uhr...
Wird langsam Zeit fürs nächste Update


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haske (28. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Gruezi,
> 
> andere Bilder habe ich leider noch nicht... die waren nur um irgendwelche Details mit den Designern abzuchecken...
> 
> ...


 

bin seit 14:00 nur noch am aktualisieren...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Februar 2013)

haske schrieb:


> bin seit 14:00 nur noch am aktualisieren...



F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5F5


----------



## kandyman (28. Februar 2013)

Ja, zumindest ein Handyfoto vom Teilehaufen bitte!


----------



## Thomas (28. Februar 2013)




----------



## benzinkanister (28. Februar 2013)

Wie wärs denn eigentlich mit einer Art tooltime so wie auf mtb-freeride für den gesamten Aufbau?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Februar 2013)

Bin ja mal gespannt wie lange sich das so hinzieht mit Lager einpressen etc. Und wieviele Kaltschalenflaschen sich zu späterer Stunde ins Bild gesellen


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Februar 2013)

Thomas schrieb:


>



Size "S"?


----------



## Thomas (28. Februar 2013)

Stefan ist die Teile am vorsortieren....

Wir sind gespannt ob alles dabei ist und passt ^^


----------



## Thomas (28. Februar 2013)

Groesse "m"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (28. Februar 2013)

Okay, dann war´s wohl mit ww fotografiert...
Waren die weißen Hollandräder auch mit im Karton? Als Polster?


----------



## DIP (28. Februar 2013)

Ist aber keine offizielle Hebebühne da aufm Stapler


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Februar 2013)

Dass der Flipchip SO massiv wird hätte ich nicht gedacht 

Er steht ja zur Sicherheit vor ner Mülltonne mit Verpackungsmaterial


----------



## warp4 (28. Februar 2013)

Geil,geil,geil....


----------



## Thomas (28. Februar 2013)

Damit auch diejenigen, die daheim kein professionelles Lagereinpresswerkzeug haben nachvollziehen können wie das funktioniert....


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Februar 2013)

Der lustige Mann mit der Mütze presst da aber gerade KEINEN Steuersatz ein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (28. Februar 2013)

ups - ist alles so aufregend hier


----------



## Thomas (28. Februar 2013)

Hinterbau passt und sitzt fluffig


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2013)

Endlich die Art von Leben in dem Thraed, die wir sehen wollen  

G.


----------



## Thomas (28. Februar 2013)




----------



## Deleted35614 (28. Februar 2013)

Wusste gar nicht, daß meine Werkstatt ein professionelles Einpresswerkzeug hat


----------



## Kharne (28. Februar 2013)

Wieso steht da ein Cube Karton???


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Februar 2013)

Und Tankcycle.tw? Ist da der name Programm? 

Gibts schon en Aufbauanleitung? Die könntet ihr ja evtl. mal online stellen, so zwecks Vorfreude


----------



## vscope (28. Februar 2013)

sehr schön! weiter so


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Wieso steht da ein Cube Karton???



Es sind 3 Stück und ganz links hängt ein Kindercuberad 

G.


----------



## Thomas (28. Februar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (28. Februar 2013)

Das Ausfallende mit Bremsaufnahme


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Februar 2013)

Dann gibts ja bald eine erste Gewichtangabe!


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2013)

Kann sich nur noch um Minuten handeln 

Und hat die Achse gefluchtet? 

G.


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Februar 2013)

Wollen wir auf das Endgewicht wetten, in 10g Schritten?

2980g...


----------



## Thomas (28. Februar 2013)

Stefan: "Hier fluchtet alles wie Sau"


----------



## Deleted35614 (28. Februar 2013)

3010gr


----------



## haske (28. Februar 2013)

2950g


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2013)

Thomas schrieb:


> Stefan: "Hier fluchtet alles wie Sau"



Das hört sich doch gut an .....es seidenn du meintest, weils net paßte, das er fluchte wie Sau 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2013)

3090g 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warp4 (28. Februar 2013)

2995gr


----------



## Micha-L (28. Februar 2013)

3210g *duck*


----------



## nuts (28. Februar 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Wieso steht da ein Cube Karton???



Weil Fahrrad Franz auch Cube führt


----------



## konsti-d (28. Februar 2013)

hängt schon an der Waage...
3,25kg


----------



## Thomas (28. Februar 2013)

Mit 2 Waagen gewogen (1x Kern, 1x Tchibo)

Größe M, mit Stechachse und Schaltauge


----------



## benzinkanister (28. Februar 2013)

Kurze Zwischenfrage: wenn sich die Kettenstrebe mit den 650b ausfallenden verlängert, erhöht sich dann auch der Federweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (28. Februar 2013)

gut


----------



## Deleted35614 (28. Februar 2013)

3,25Kg?
Löcher in die Wippe!


----------



## foreigner (28. Februar 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage: wenn sich die Kettenstrebe mit den 650b ausfallenden verlängert, erhöht sich dann auch der Federweg?


 
ja, ein paar millimeter. 10mm Kettenstrebe macht bei nem 200mm DHler so ca. 6mm Hub.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2013)

Viel zu leicht....wehe des bricht

G.


----------



## foreigner (28. Februar 2013)

Die Ausfallenden sind richtig geil!


----------



## nuts (28. Februar 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage: wenn sich die Kettenstrebe mit den 650b ausfallenden verlängert, erhöht sich dann auch der Federweg?



Minimal, ja. Ich habe das mal überschlagen, läuft auf ungefähr 3-4mm raus.


----------



## Thomas (28. Februar 2013)

Stefan: "Mein Baby"


----------



## vscope (28. Februar 2013)

Welche Rahmengrösse ist das?


----------



## foreigner (28. Februar 2013)

m. Steht beim Gewicht.


----------



## vscope (28. Februar 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> m. Steht beim Gewicht.



thx!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeloader (28. Februar 2013)

@ICB-Team: gibts heute eigentlich noch andere Neuigkeiten außer Bildern vom Aufbau und Gewichten? bzw ne Zusammenfassung als Newsbeitrag o.ä.?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (28. Februar 2013)

Servus 

Das ging ja eigentlich ganz fix... das erste Komplettbike machen wir nächste oder übernächste Woche fertig... dann haben wir nämlich auch Rahmen mit Dekor. Bilder seht ihr natürlich als erstes!

Greez,
Stefan

P.S.: Es kommen bald noch mehr, richtig geile Bilder von der Aufbauaktion...


----------



## Maxi (28. Februar 2013)

Der Aufbau:


----------



## Thomas (28. Februar 2013)




----------



## fabi.e (28. Februar 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich schon Preislisten für so ein Rahmen? Oder nur als komplett bike erhältlich?


----------



## Snakes (28. Februar 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon Preislisten fÃ¼r so ein Rahmen? Oder nur als komplett bike erhÃ¤ltlich?



Click



> FÃ¼r den eloxierten Serienrahmen ohne DÃ¤mpfer werden 899â¬, fÃ¼r den eloxierten Serienrahmen mit Rock Shox Monarch+ RC3 1099â¬ fÃ¤llig. Wer den Rahmen einzeln kauft, kann aus Silber, Blau und Titan-Rot auswÃ¤hlen.


----------



## fabi.e (28. Februar 2013)

Danke! Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, wann das ibc bike im xxl laden um die Ecke erhältlich ist


----------



## freakyfox86 (28. Februar 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Der lustige Mann mit der Mütze presst da aber gerade KEINEN Steuersatz ein...



 da steht auch nix von Steursatz...


----------



## Pintie (28. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> bald gehts los
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also der vivid wäre nett 

aber die LR? und die kettenblätter????

erinnert an:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haske (28. Februar 2013)

So, nun noch die Frage an alle Gewichtsfreaks:

Was wird das ICB 02 nun nachdem das Rahmengewicht in M in raw bekannt ist wohl ca. wiegen?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (28. Februar 2013)

haske schrieb:


> So, nun noch die Frage an alle Gewichtsfreaks:
> 
> Was wird das ICB 02 nun nachdem das Rahmengewicht in M in raw bekannt ist wohl ca. wiegen?



[url=http://up.picr.de/13611315zu.pdf]
	
[/URL]

14,240 kg


----------



## haske (28. Februar 2013)

Danke Haardtfahrer, hab auch gerade deine Liste im anderen Post entdeckt  Hattest das Rahmengewicht ja ziemlich gut abgeschätzt.

Schon etwas entfernt von 13,5kg, aber für mich im Rahmen


----------



## coastalwolf (28. Februar 2013)

Thomas schrieb:


> Mit 2 Waagen gewogen (1x Kern, 1x Tchibo)
> 
> Größe M, mit Stechachse und Schaltauge



Schade. Hatte für meinen XL-Rahmen mal konservativ gut 3600g mit Monarch+, Huber Bushings und allen Kleinteilen abgeschätzt. Jetzt werden es wohl knapp 3850g. Taiwanesischer Maschinenbau


----------



## benzinkanister (28. Februar 2013)

@Stefan.Stark

hat die lagerung der wippe am unterrohr und die lagerung am tretlager eigentlich ne durchgehende achse?



gruß


----------



## foreigner (28. Februar 2013)

haske schrieb:


> Danke Haardtfahrer, hab auch gerade deine Liste im anderen Post entdeckt  Hattest das Rahmengewicht ja ziemlich gut abgeschätzt.
> 
> Schon etwas entfernt von 13,5kg, aber für mich im Rahmen



Also, gut 200g von den 14,29 kg darfst du nochmal abziehen. Bei dem füher genannten Gewicht war immer die Rede von tubeless gefahren. Das spart etwa 250g. Allerdings ist vorne ja ne 200er Scheibe drin und damit ein paar Gramm mehr als die aufgeführte 180er.

Also liegt´s tubeless bei runden 14kg. Finde ich in Ordnung. Mir ist lieber 500g mehr und es hält, als 500g leichter und Spass nur von kurzer dauer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warp4 (28. Februar 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> @_Stefan.Stark_
> 
> hat die lagerung der wippe am unterrohr und die lagerung am tretlager eigentlich ne durchgehende achse?
> 
> ...



Wippe wohl nicht :


----------



## haske (28. Februar 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also, gut 200g von den 14,29 kg darfst du nochmal abziehen. *Bei dem füher genannten Gewicht war immer die Rede von tubeless gefahren*. Das spart etwa 250g. Allerdings ist vorne ja ne 200er Scheibe drin und damit ein paar Gramm mehr als die aufgeführte 180er.
> 
> Also liegt´s tubeless bei runden 14kg. Finde ich in Ordnung. Mir ist lieber 500g mehr und es hält, als 500g leichter und Spass nur von kurzer dauer.


 
*Was wiegen die Bikes?* 

Das genaue Rahmengewicht fehlt noch, dann lässt sich exakter nachrechnen. Bisher _schätzen_ wir die Gewichte, ohne Pedale, wie folgt:

ICB01: 14,5kg
*ICB02: 13,5kg*
ICB03:
_______

Also wie gesagt, ich find das Gewicht so ok, allerdings wurde das Gewicht damals auf 13.5kg geschätzt und zwar ohne tubeless.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Februar 2013)

freakyfox86 schrieb:


> da steht auch nix von Steursatz...



Wurde nach meinem Kommentar auch editiert. hatte nur nicht zitiert.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (28. Februar 2013)

Ist ja schon 'nen bisschen wie Weihnachten! 

Die Wippe ist aber ein ganz schöner Brummer, wird in Elox ein guter Blickfang.


----------



## Kaltumformer (28. Februar 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also, gut 200g von den 14,29 kg darfst du nochmal abziehen. Bei dem füher genannten Gewicht war immer die Rede von tubeless gefahren. Das spart etwa 250g. Allerdings ist vorne ja ne 200er Scheibe drin und damit ein paar Gramm mehr als die aufgeführte 180er.
> 
> Also liegt´s tubeless bei runden 14kg. Finde ich in Ordnung. Mir ist lieber 500g mehr und es hält, als 500g leichter und Spass nur von kurzer dauer.



14kg war mal das Gewicht wo ich mir gesagt habe: Passt, Rad ist interessant. (Da war noch nix von 13,5kg Schätzungen). Aber so ein wenig trifft der Spruch "Als Tiger gestartet, als Bettvorleger gelandet" dann nun schon auf die 3250g des Rahmen zu.... Waren die 3000g +-/5 % Schätzung dann komplett ohne Schweissnähte oder sowas?   Naja egal, es ist wie es ist. Mal sehen was dann als Gesamtgewicht fürs Rad heraus kommt.

Sollte wirklich mal eine CFK Wippe als Einzelteil kommen ist die jedenfalls schon für den Osterhasen 2014 vorgemerkt.

   @Stefan.Stark

Was wiegt denn nun die Wippe einzeln (mit/ohne Lager) ? Jetzt sag nicht ihr habt die nicht gewogen.


----------



## Tobias (28. Februar 2013)

Leider geil! Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## Eisbein (28. Februar 2013)

>



shut up and take my money!!!


----------



## P3 Killa (28. Februar 2013)

Haha, recht hast du 
Wenn man nur endlich bestellen könnte und die Bikes dann schnell per Luftfracht kommen würden


----------



## Freeloader (28. Februar 2013)

Ja, dazu fehlen leider ja noch alle Infos


----------



## fabi.e (28. Februar 2013)

Vllt ne blöde Frage, die mit bestimmt hier irgendwo schon beantwortet wurde.
Aber gibt es für das IBC Bike schon die entgültigen Geocharts mit Tretlagerhöhe, Sattelrohr Länge etc. für die verschiedenen Rahmen Größen?

Wie dicht ist das IBC denn wohl schätzungsweise am Alutech Fanes angelehnt? 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Februar 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Vllt ne blöde Frage, die mit bestimmt hier irgendwo schon beantwortet wurde.
> Aber gibt es für das IBC Bike schon die entgültigen Geocharts mit Tretlagerhöhe, Sattelrohr Länge etc. für die verschiedenen Rahmen Größen?
> 
> Wie dicht ist das IBC denn wohl schätzungsweise am Alutech Fanes angelehnt?
> ...



ganz oben auf der ersten Seite in den FAQs...
Und wenn du dazu noch Bildchen brauchst findest du die in Stefans Album.
Den Vergleich mit der Fanes darfst du dann selber machen.


----------



## doriuscrow (28. Februar 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9767544&postcount=437

Und zur Fanes: ich würde sagen -kaum Unterschiede, auf jeden Fall in Bezug auf Geometrie. Seit heute ist ja sogar das Gewicht gleich 

MfG, Reimar

EDIT: Schon wieder einer schneller!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (28. Februar 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> @_Stefan.Stark_
> 
> hat die lagerung der wippe am unterrohr und die lagerung am tretlager eigentlich ne durchgehende achse?
> 
> ...



Gudens,

sorry...grad erst wieder daheim angekommen. War genauso gespannt auf eure Reaktion, wie ihr auf den Rahmen 

Das ist übrigens MEINER, MEINER, MEINER 

Zur Lagerung:
Für die Wippe ist eine durchgehende Welle in den Rahmen geschweißt... die wird dann von links und rechts verschraubt.
Am Hauptlager ist ne durchgehende Welle.

Wir haben professionelle Bilder von jedem Arbeitsschritt gemacht, die werden noch bearbeitet und dann texten wir ne Anleitung dazu... bitte noch etwas Geduld.

Gewicht:
Hey... 3,25kg mit Achse (und hinterem Dämpferbolzen) sind doch verdammt gut... eine SL-Version ohne Federwegsverstellung und tauschbaren Ausfallenden könnte vielleicht sogar die 3kg-Marke ankratzen... vielleicht wäre das was für die Version 1.1? 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (28. Februar 2013)

Fanes vs. ICB:

Die Bikes sind auf dem Papier schon sehr ähnlich, auch beim fahren trennen die Bikes keine Welten.
Von den wenigen Vergleichsfahrten bis dato hatte ich den Eindruck, das die Fanes etwas fluffiger ist, das ICB aber dafür ein etwas direkteres Fahrverhalten an den Tag legt... reine Geschmackssache also.

Wäre ja auch öde, wenn es DAS Bike für alle gäbe 

P.S.: Solange ich meine Finger im Spiel hatte ist natürlich alles dufte


----------



## Sun_dancer (1. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> P.S.: Solange ich meine Finger im Spiel hatte ist natürlich alles dufte



Wissen wir doch...


----------



## foreigner (1. März 2013)

haske schrieb:


> *Was wiegen die Bikes?*
> 
> Das genaue Rahmengewicht fehlt noch, dann lässt sich exakter nachrechnen. Bisher _schätzen_ wir die Gewichte, ohne Pedale, wie folgt:
> 
> ...


 
Das stimmt nicht. Lange vorher in der Diskussion war die Rede von knapp 14kg bei 3kg Rahmen. Mit tubeless in Richtung 13,5 kg.
Dass dann plötzlich nur noch 13,5kg formuliert wurden, war eh seltsam und konnte eigentlich nicht stimmen. Auch mit 3 Kg Rahmengewicht.
Aber ganz ehrlich:500g merkt beim Fahren keine Sau, so lange sie nicht an den Laufrädern hängen.


----------



## racing_basti (1. März 2013)

Das ICB02 wird fahrfertig nicht unter 14,2kg liegen. Mit folgender Ausstattung:





kommt man nach der Suche in der Datenbank auf etwa 12,5kg. 
Folgendes fehlt in der Aussattungsliste und wurde geschätzt (eher niedrig):
- Steuersatz (100g)
- Kurbel (800g)
- Schaltzüge (100g)
- Schläuche (300g)
- Sattelklemm (30g)
- Griffe (100g)
- Pedale (300g)


----------



## Anselm_X (1. März 2013)

Immer wieder lustig, wie Leute ein Fahrradgewicht "errechnen". Habe ein paar Kumpels, die waren genauso drauf.

Hier der typische Werdegang:

1. Mehrblätterige Excel-Sheets mit Teilegewichten bis hin zur Tubeless-Milch schreiben.
2. Fleißig mit sündteuren Leichtteilen aufbauen.
3. Finales Bike wiegen - große Enttäuschung, weil das Echt-Ergebnis 400 g über dem errechneten liegt 
4. Erste Ausfahrten im Park und am Gardasee = erste Ausfälle bei den Leichtteilen
5. Defekte/Verschlissene Leichtteile gegen stabilere (=schwerere) Teile austauschen
6. Weitere Leichtteile gegen stabilere Teile austauschen
7. Nach einer Saison: Fragen nach dem aktuellen Bikegewicht folgendermaßen beantworten: "Äh, schon lang nicht mehr gewogen, aber Gewicht ist für mich sowieso zweitrangig..." 

Bikergrüße,
Anselm


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (1. März 2013)

Anselm_X schrieb:


> Immer wieder lustig, wie Leute ein Fahrradgewicht "errechnen". Habe ein paar Kumpels, die waren genauso drauf.
> 
> Hier der typische Werdegang:
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Touby (1. März 2013)

Zitat von Anselm_X:

Immer wieder lustig, wie Leute ein Fahrradgewicht "errechnen". Habe ein paar Kumpels, die waren genauso drauf.

Hier der typische Werdegang:

1. MehrblÃ¤tterige Excel-Sheets mit Teilegewichten bis hin zur Tubeless-Milch schreiben.
2. FleiÃig mit sÃ¼ndteuren Leichtteilen aufbauen.
3. Finales Bike wiegen - groÃe EnttÃ¤uschung, weil das Echt-Ergebnis 400 g Ã¼ber dem errechneten liegt 
4. Erste Ausfahrten im Park und am Gardasee = erste AusfÃ¤lle bei den Leichtteilen
5. Defekte/Verschlissene Leichtteile gegen stabilere (=schwerere) Teile austauschen
6. Weitere Leichtteile gegen stabilere Teile austauschen
7. Nach einer Saison: Fragen nach dem aktuellen Bikegewicht folgendermaÃen beantworten: "Ãh, schon lang nicht mehr gewogen, aber Gewicht ist fÃ¼r mich sowieso zweitrangig..." 

ðð


----------



## Pintie (1. März 2013)




----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2013)

..ja der klassische Werdegang 

G.


----------



## nino85 (1. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Fanes vs. ICB:
> 
> Die Bikes sind auf dem Papier schon sehr ähnlich, auch beim fahren trennen die Bikes keine Welten.
> Von den wenigen Vergleichsfahrten bis dato hatte ich den Eindruck, das die Fanes etwas fluffiger ist, das ICB aber dafür ein etwas direkteres Fahrverhalten an den Tag legt... reine Geschmackssache also.
> ...



Tja.. wir fahren dann die Volks-Fanes. Ich hab's schon immer gewusst 

Ich bin mal echt auf den ersten Test Fanes vs ICB2 in der Freeride o.ä. gespannt 

... Ich sollte es nur vorher kaufen - danach könnte das Ding ziemlich fix weg sein.


----------



## Kaltumformer (1. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Gewicht:
> Hey... 3,25kg mit Achse (und hinterem Dämpferbolzen) sind doch verdammt gut...



Jou, verglichen mit dem Nicolai ION 16 und dessen Last Minute Gusssets in Dieter Bürgy Gedächtnis Lochfraß Optik dürfte es noch eine Ecke leichter sein. Misst ja nicht jeder so ehrlich wie du und gibt an was genau dabei ist oder nicht (Achse, Dämpferaufnahme,...)



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> eine SL-Version ohne Federwegsverstellung und tauschbaren Ausfallenden könnte vielleicht sogar die 3kg-Marke ankratzen... vielleicht wäre das was für die Version 1.1?



Wie tausch ich dann am ICB02 dann die Ausfallenden gegen nicht Austauschbare?   Mir,für diesen Sommer, zu spät.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. März 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Jou, verglichen mit dem Nicolai *ION 16* und dessen *Last Minute Gusssets* in Dieter Bürgy Gedächtnis Lochfraß Optik dürfte es noch eine Ecke leichter sein. Misst ja nicht jeder so ehrlich wie du und gibt an was genau dabei ist oder nicht (Achse, Dämpferaufnahme,...)



Als ich das gelesen hab musste ich schon schmunzeln 
Angeblich soll das ja mehr wegen Optik und wegen vermehrtem Kundenwunsch sein, aber dickere Gabeln >160mm haben sie erst mit den Gsusets freigegeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (1. März 2013)

jau löcher sparen enorm .


----------



## Haardtfahrer (1. März 2013)

Das ICB wird nach der Papierform ein ordentliches Enduro, vllt. sogar ein richtig gutes! 

Was allerdings m.E. komplett verloren gegangen ist, sind neben der zu Beginn als gesetzte Bedingung favorisierten 650b-Auslegung, aus welcher die Fronthöhe gebildet wurde, aber vor allem die Allmountaingene. Ich hatte auf eine leichte Variante gesetzt, die auch in den Alpen beim Tragen nicht zuviel Kräfte frisst,  im Mittelgebirge verspieltes Fahren fördert und Tagestouren >60km geradezu fordert. Das ist es mit dem "normalen" Rahmengewicht nicht geworden. An den Anbauteilen ist nur noch dann richtig Saft zu saugen, wenn es in Richtung XTR, XO, XX, XX1 ein geht, also bei den Verschleiß- und Sturzteilen richtig ins Geld. 

Das ICB hat aus meiner Sicht keine AM-Gene, wenn dann allenthalben rezessiv (>14kg, sehr flacher LW, kein Flaschenhalter, keine Gabelabsenkung). 

Bei Abgleich mit anderen Enduros, die gerade wie Pilze aus dem Boden schießen, fällt das ICB durch den flachen LW und den langen Radstand, verbunden mit der recht tiefen Front auf. Die Ausstattung gefällt mir wesentlich besser als bei den meisten anderen, der Preis sticht heraus.

Das Enduro hat gesiegt! Lange lebe das Enduro!


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. März 2013)

Ich find den Radstand auch etwas lang. Ist ja auf HD-Niveau aber das ist vermutlich auch der Umrüstbarkeit auf 650B geschuldet.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Wie tausch ich dann am ICB02 dann die Ausfallenden gegen nicht Austauschbare?   .



Ganz einfach eine Schweißraupe rumziehen 

G.


----------



## visualex (1. März 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ... Das ICB hat aus meiner Sicht keine AM-Gene, wenn dann allenthalben rezessiv (>14kg, sehr flacher LW, kein Flaschenhalter, keine Gabelabsenkung)...



Das sehe ich ganz genau so. Ich bin vor allem enttäuscht und sauer, dass die versprochene und zugesagte 650B-Version mal eben unter den Tisch gefallen ist.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (1. März 2013)

visualex schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ganz genau so. Ich bin vor allem enttäuscht und sauer, dass die versprochene und zugesagte 650B-Version mal eben unter den Tisch gefallen ist.



Wieso? Es gibt doch 650B Ausfallenden...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. März 2013)

Es haben halt einige gehofft dass Carver dem Drift noch eine 650B-Variante des ICB mit Revelation und 150mm im Heck zur Seite stellt weil sie keinen Bock auf selber bauen haben.


----------



## DHVEF (1. März 2013)

Das für AM nicht viel rumkommen würde, deutete sich ja schon während der Konstruktion an und der gewählten Teile. 650B ist eh unnötig und mit ein bissi gebastel, sicher jetzt auch noch möglich. Ich habe im Moment das Gefühl, dass mit 650B nicht mehr so viel kommen wird. Werde es mir auch nicht kaufen, weil mir 150mm reichen und ich lieber dafür am einen sub 2,5kg Rahmen haben will. Trotzdem habe ich gerne mitgelesen.


----------



## kandyman (1. März 2013)

Seht es mal so, ein 170mm-Bike mit dem Rahmengewicht, sauberer Optik und ordentlichem Viergelenker gibts es sonst sehr selten, und schon gar nicht um den Preis.


----------



## kandyman (1. März 2013)

Übrigens, mag wer das Gewicht vom ICB01 ausrechnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (1. März 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> Übrigens, mag wer das Gewicht vom ICB01 ausrechnen?



Das 01 würde ich mit ca. 15kg rechnen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (1. März 2013)

Servus!

Ich werde den 650B/150mm Wunsch noch mal an unsere PMs weiter leiten. Vielleicht lässt noch etwas bewegen (Sonderserie oder so...). Ansonsten einfach mit den Jungs im XXL-Shop reden oder ein Framekit aufbauen.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Hasifisch (1. März 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Das ICB wird nach der Papierform ein ordentliches Enduro, vllt. sogar ein richtig gutes!...
> ...Ich hatte auf eine leichte Variante gesetzt, die auch in den Alpen beim Tragen nicht zuviel Kräfte frisst,  im Mittelgebirge verspieltes Fahren fördert und Tagestouren >60km geradezu fordert. Das ist es mit dem "normalen" Rahmengewicht nicht geworden. An den Anbauteilen ist nur noch dann richtig Saft zu saugen, wenn es in Richtung XTR, XO, XX, XX1 ein geht, also bei den Verschleiß- und Sturzteilen richtig ins Geld...



Kann dir nicht ganz folgen. Wenn das Rahmengewicht niedriger gewesen wäre hättest du schwerere Teile angebaut? Und die XX-Geschichten sind doch AM und eher nicht Enduro...
Wir reden hier von 250g Unterschied! Wie hat es schon wer geschrieben? Einfach morgens mal zwei Minuten mehr Zeit auf dem Klo lassen...

Meine Meinung: ich hätte mir das halbe Pfund weniger Gewicht beim Rah,en gewünscht, dann hätte ich mir mit vernünftigen Laufrädern (1700-1800g) und Reifen (Ardent) und XX1 ein Bike mit 13,5kg aufbauen können, so geht es eben mehr an die 14kg. Das ist gut, aber hätte auch gern sehr gut sein dürfen... 
Und ja, es wird für mich ein AM und nix anderes, ob das andere als AM, Enduro pder leichtes FR definieren ist mir realtiv schnuppe.



Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich find den Radstand auch etwas lang. Ist ja auf HD-Niveau aber das ist vermutlich auch der Umrüstbarkeit auf 650B geschuldet.



Langer Radstand ist doch okay, solange die Kettenstreben nicht zu lang sind. Und das hat auch nix mit der "Umrüstbarkeit" zu tun, denn das Umrüsten verlängert m.W. erst den Radstand.



visualex schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ganz genau so. Ich bin vor allem enttäuscht und sauer, dass die versprochene und zugesagte 650B-Version mal eben unter den Tisch gefallen ist.



Wer sagt das?


----------



## ruv (1. März 2013)

Das ist Folter... ich will einz haben!

ein ICB01 ...wo soll ich unterschreiben?

gruß
            ruv


----------



## visualex (1. März 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> ... Wer sagt das? ...



Ich such schon die ganze Zeit den Beitrag, finde ihn aber nicht. O-Ton von Stefan oder Basti (oder wars jemand anderes offizielles?) war, dass es neben den 26er Versionen auch drei 27,5er Versionen von Carver geben wird. Es war definitiv die Rede von "geben wird" und nicht "vielleicht", "wir überlegen", "mal schauen". Ich persönlich bin eigentlich auf der Suche nach einem abfahrtslastigen All-Mountain und finde die Vorteile von größeren Rädern in dem Bereich schon sehr ansprechend. Ich habe die Ankündigung als Versprechen verstanden und nicht als optionale Möglichkeit, gestärkt durch die Tatsache, dass Stefan ein bekennender Freund von 650B ist. Klar kann ich mir aus dem Rahmenset eine entsprechende Version zusammenbasteln, aber das ist (vor allem preislich) nicht das gleiche wie ein fertiges Modell. Naja, und darüber bin ich halt ein bisschen enttäuscht.


----------



## Hasifisch (1. März 2013)

visualex schrieb:


> Ich such schon die ganze Zeit den Beitrag, finde ihn aber nicht. O-Ton von Stefan oder Basti (oder wars jemand anderes offizielles?) war, dass es neben den 26er Versionen auch drei 27,5er Versionen von Carver geben wird. Es war definitiv die Rede von "geben wird" und nicht "vielleicht", "wir überlegen", "mal schauen"...



Okay, das war an mir vorbei gegangen. Ich dachte immer, das es die Option zum Selbstumbau meint. Sorry.


----------



## P3 Killa (1. März 2013)

Aber das mit den 650B Versionen als Komplettrad wurde doch schon vor sehr langer zeit verworfen da als einzig mögliche Gabel die Fox 34 auf dem Markt war, und diese hat ja viel zu wenig stimmen bekommen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. März 2013)

Das war eine vermutlich etwas leichtsinnige Aussage als noch keiner die Verfügbarkeit von 650B-Gabeln geprüft hatte. Fox wurde dann in der Abstimmung als Persona non Grata gekennzeichnet, damit war die 34er raus, Suntour gibt die Lux nicht frei, somit kein Serienverbau, auch wenns knapp passt, X-Fusion war wohl nicht so ganz auskunftsfreudig wenn ich mich recht erinnere. 
Dann blieb nurnoch die Rev mit einem Entsprechenden Aufbau analog zum Drift. Das hätte dann ein AM ergeben das einige hundert Gramm schwerer gewesen wäre als ein Drift. Das wäre im XXL-sicher schwerer verkaufbar, wenn ein Drift daneben steht. Zumal mit der Rev mindest die zwei 170mm-Positionen ad Absurdum geführt worden wären-> unnötiges Mehrgewicht. Somit kann ich schon verstehen dass man sich da eher auf das boomende Endurosegment stützen wollte.

War halt nur blöd dass man sich vorher etwas weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat, da fällt man schnell mal raus


----------



## racing_basti (1. März 2013)

War gleich im ersten Beitrag wo das Projekt vorgestellt wurde. Da war 650B schon als Vorgabe genannt.



nuts schrieb:


> Diesen Artikel im Newsbereich lesen...
> 
> *Unsere Vorgabe*
> Ein Fullsuspension-Rahmen aus Aluminium steht fest. Und dann ist da noch der Vorschlag fÃ¼r die LaufradgrÃ¶Ãe: 650B. Dieses, auch 27,5â genannte Zwischending zwischen 26â und Twentyninern, ist momentan in aller Munde und wird 2013 bei den allermeisten Herstellern im Programm sein. *Um verfÃ¼gbare Reifen, LaufrÃ¤der und Gabeln muss man sich ebenfalls keine Sorgen machen.* Wir kÃ¶nnen hier unter Beteiligung des ICB-Teams gerne darÃ¼ber diskutieren, ob das Sinn macht, mÃ¶chten aber vorab schon mal in aller KÃ¼rze erklÃ¤ren, warum wir uns fÃ¼r diesen Vorschlag entschieden haben:
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> War gleich im ersten Beitrag wo das Projekt vorgestellt wurde. Da war 650B schon als Vorgabe genannt.



Na dann lese ab deinem Zitat da oben gleich mal weiter. Weil das haben wir ihnen dann relativ schnell ausgetrieben 
Und das nicht nur in einem Thread. Sogar der nächsten Versuch wo sie das Versucht haben, nachträglich durchzusetzen, ging nach hinten los

Ansonsten hat der Stefen lediglich mal geschriebeen das es ein Modell, aber nie das ICB, in 650b wohl geben soll. 
Das sind meine Erinnerungen zu dem Thema....und ich habe jeden Beitrag zu jedem Thread gelesen ....


G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ....und ich habe jeden Beitrag zu jedem Thread gelesen ....
> G.



Ich fürchte ich auch, müssen wir eine Therapiegruppe gründen?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich fürchte ich auch, müssen wir eine Therapiegruppe gründen?



Das ist die Frage, weil meist wissen die, die eine brauchen, ja net das sie eine brauchen 
Wir müßten mal die Anzahl der ganzen Beiträge addieren...ich glaub mit der Bibel wären wir da schneller durch beim Lesen

G.


----------



## kandyman (1. März 2013)

Icb1 kaufen und Laufräder tauschen, schon hat man 650b.


----------



## coastalwolf (1. März 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Das ICB wird nach der Papierform ein ordentliches Enduro, vllt. sogar ein richtig gutes!
> 
> Was allerdings m.E. komplett verloren gegangen ist, sind neben der zu Beginn als gesetzte Bedingung favorisierten 650b-Auslegung, aus welcher die Fronthöhe gebildet wurde, aber vor allem die Allmountaingene. Ich hatte auf eine leichte Variante gesetzt, die auch in den Alpen beim Tragen nicht zuviel Kräfte frisst,  im Mittelgebirge verspieltes Fahren fördert und Tagestouren >60km geradezu fordert. Das ist es mit dem "normalen" Rahmengewicht nicht geworden. An den Anbauteilen ist nur noch dann richtig Saft zu saugen, wenn es in Richtung XTR, XO, XX, XX1 ein geht, also bei den Verschleiß- und Sturzteilen richtig ins Geld.
> 
> ...



Ich habe auch von einem AllMountain mit schöner flacher Geometrie und fluffigem Hinterbau geträumt. Spätestens seit der Gewichtsansage von gestern kann ich meine Phantasien entgültig begraben.

Das ICB wird sicher ein tolles Enduro. Dumm nur, dass ich genau so ein Rad schon im Keller stehen habe....

Werde mal die Lieferung des ICB RAW´n Chopped abwarten und mir dann zu den Teilen Gedanken machen. Eigentlich kann das Motto mit der jetzt entstandenen Ausrichtung nur heißen "ganz oder gar nicht". Totem Coil, Saint-Bremse, Raceface-Cockpit und dann bergab einfach nur Spaß haben 

Wie stehen eigentlich die Chancen den Rahmen als Oster- zu bekommen?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (1. März 2013)

die Verlosung soll bald kommen... wir werden einen Rahmen zur Verfügung stellen, da wir mit einigen Test- und Fotorädern noch frei mit der Größe sind kann der Gewinner sogar seine Größe aussuchen (falls nicht noch mal was katastrophales schief geht... hier wird man ja immer schnell auf seine Aussagen fest genagelt, auch wenn sich noch etwas anders entwickelt als geplant  ).

Wir müssen noch mal intern darüber nachdenken, wer an der Verlosung teilnehmen darf. Wahrscheinlich werden wir das an einer bestimmten Anzahl von Posts im Laufe der Enticklung fest machen. Die Qualität bleibt dabei zwar unbeachtet, aber so etwas zu bewerten ist schwierig und würde eventuell den ein oder andern benachteiligen, der technisch nicht so versiert ist, aber trotzdem voll dabei war.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (1. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> die Verlosung soll bald kommen... wir werden einen Rahmen zur Verfügung stellen, da wir mit einigen Test- und Fotorädern noch frei mit der Größe sind kann der Gewinner sogar seine Größe aussuchen (falls nicht noch mal was katastrophales schief geht... hier wird man ja immer schnell auf seine Aussagen fest genagelt, auch wenn sich noch etwas anders entwickelt als geplant  ).
> 
> Wir müssen noch mal intern darüber nachdenken, wer an der Verlosung teilnehmen darf. Wahrscheinlich werden wir das an einer bestimmten Anzahl von Posts im Laufe der Enticklung fest machen. Die Qualität bleibt dabei zwar unbeachtet, aber so etwas zu bewerten ist schwierig und würde eventuell den ein oder andern benachteiligen, der technisch nicht so versiert ist, aber trotzdem voll dabei war.
> 
> ...


 
Jetzt dauert es doch eh nur noch 3 Wochen bis die R`n`cs fertig sind, oder?

Ich habe mich auch leider garnicht an der Entwicklung beteiligt - da sind euch viele unqualifizierte Kommentare erspart geblieben ... 

Reimar


----------



## nino85 (1. März 2013)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Ich habe auch von einem AllMountain mit schöner flacher Geometrie und fluffigem Hinterbau geträumt. Spätestens seit der Gewichtsansage von gestern kann ich meine Phantasien entgültig begraben.
> 
> Das ICB wird sicher ein tolles Enduro. Dumm nur, dass ich genau so ein Rad schon im Keller stehen habe....
> 
> ...



Willst du dir zu deinem 601 wirklich noch ein zweites Enduro in den Keller stellen? Sauber


----------



## konsti-d (1. März 2013)

die nicht versierten, die ihre Klappe halten, können nicht teilnehmen?
Vielleicht noch die Anzahl der abgegebenen Stimmen in den Votings dazu nehmen?


----------



## benzinkanister (1. März 2013)

@Stefan.Stark 

Gebe dir recht dass eine qualitative Aussortierung nicht wirklich funktioniert. Aber Quantität statt Qualität ist auch nicht so prall.

Die RnC Käufer haben doch nen Lieferverzug. Warum nicht denen was gutes tun? Man könnte ja beispielsweise alle Rahmen die ihr grad über habt ein bischen günstiger an ein paar RnC Käufer weitergeben. Also z. B. Ihr habt 5 Rahmen über, dann werden die verlost mit einem Preis Vorteil von jeweils 800/5=160. Dann macht ihr gleich mehrere Leute glücklich, wir haben alle ein paar Wochen früher Feedback von draußen und wir bekommen mehr hübsche bilder von Aufbauten.

Alles ganz uneigennützig


----------



## fabi.e (1. März 2013)

Ab wann kann man denn in einen XXL Shop gehen und nach dem Radl fragen? 
Ich möchte endlich mal Probe sitzen und hoffen, dass mir der L Rahmen bei 193 Körpergröße passt... XL Rahmen schrecken mich immer so ab...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (1. März 2013)

Ich verstehe die Kritik... so oder so wird es einer anders haben wollen. Ich denke wir bleiben jetzt bei der Verlosung, das ist ne faire Lösung.

Oder sollen wir ne Abstimmung zum Thema machen? 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## tobsinger (1. März 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark
> 
> Gebe dir recht dass eine qualitative Aussortierung nicht wirklich funktioniert. Aber QuantitÃ¤t statt QualitÃ¤t ist auch nicht so prall.
> 
> ...



super vorschlag! ich find's auch besser die rahmen unter den RnC Leuten zu verlosen. ganz eigennÃ¼tzig natÃ¼rlich 

finds schon ein bischen schade, erst wurde RnC gross angekÃ¼ndigt dass die vorzeitig ausgeliefert werden und jetzt sieht es so aus dass ich mir vorher ein komplettrad im XXL shop kaufen kann.

will jetzt nich nÃ¶rgeln, ich weiÃ ihr tut was ihr kÃ¶nnt.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (1. März 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Ab wann kann man denn in einen XXL Shop gehen und nach dem Radl fragen?
> Ich möchte endlich mal Probe sitzen und hoffen, dass mir der L Rahmen bei 193 Körpergröße passt... XL Rahmen schrecken mich immer so ab...



Da wirst Du Dich noch einige Wochen gedulden müssen... wir sind schon dabei unsere Sub-Zulieferer zu stressen, leider sind unsere Stückzahlen vergleichsweise winzig und anscheinend haben die nicht bei uns mitgelesen... sonst würden die verstehen, wie wichtig die Rahmen sind 

Es ist aber echt frustrierend, dass es so schwierig ist da unten irgendwas zu beschleunigen, ohne die entsprechenden Stückzahlen fehlt die "Motivation". Bis jetzt gint es zwar noch keine neuen Verzögerungen, aber leider auch keine Beschleunigung...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (1. März 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> ...
> 
> finds schon ein bischen schade, erst wurde RnC gross angekündigt dass die vorzeitig ausgeliefert werden und jetzt sieht es so aus dass ich mir vorher ein komplettrad im XXL shop kaufen kann.
> 
> will jetzt nich nörgeln, ich weiß ihr tut was ihr könnt.



da bin ich zu 100% mit Dir... es war abzusehen, dass der Zeitplan nur einzuhalten ist, wenn alles problemlos Hand in Hand geht. Das war bloß noch nie der Fall...
Die bösen, realitätsgesteuerten Ingenieure werden gerne überhört, wenn es um sowas geht...
Aber als Ausgleich dafür darf ich mich jetzt tapfer in die Schusslinie stellen, das ist doch auch was 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## benzinkanister (1. März 2013)

Die nächste Verzögerung sagen sie dir dann 3 Tage nach dem neuen Liefertermin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (1. März 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Die nächste Verzögerung sagen sie dir dann 3 Tage nach dem neuen Liefertermin



Du hast das Prinzip durchschaut


----------



## Touby (1. März 2013)

Eine Verlosung ist absolut fair! Wenn ich Pech hab,dann is es halt so und ich würd mich für die Glückspilze freuen!
Bald bekommen wir doch alle unseren R'nC!
Positiv denken!!!


----------



## Touby (1. März 2013)

Spätestens im Sommer


----------



## mhedder (1. März 2013)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie der weitere Ablauf geplant ist.

Mit der ersten Lieferung aus Fernost, werden wohl die Raw'n Chopped Rahmen und schonmal ein paar Serienrahmen kommen, richtig...?

Werden alle Farben gleichzeitig gefertigt, oder kommt irgend eine zuerst?
Ich denke wir können davon ausgehen, dass zu Beginn weniger Rahmen nach DE kommen wie Käufer (für Komplettbikes wie auch für Rahmenkits) in den Startlöchern stehen. 

Wie habt Ihr euch das mit der Aufteilung vorgestellt?
Edit: Mit Aufteilung meine ich zwischen Rahmenkits und Komplettbikes.

Gruß Marc

  @Stefan.Stark: Ich hoffe Du fühlst Dich jetzt nicht wie in einer Quizshow gefesselt.


----------



## tobsinger (1. März 2013)

wir hatten mal einen in der Firma der hat immer gesagt 'da bin ich ganz bei Ihnen...' und hats dann doch genau anders gemacht...wurde gefeuert. 

gibt's denn schon neue verzögerungstermine für das RnC?

stefan, du machst das gut, super einsatz. für die zulieferer kannst du ja nix.


----------



## visualex (1. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wir müssen noch mal intern darüber nachdenken, wer an der Verlosung teilnehmen darf. Wahrscheinlich werden wir das an einer bestimmten Anzahl von Posts im Laufe der Enticklung fest machen. Die Qualität bleibt dabei zwar unbeachtet, aber so etwas zu bewerten ist schwierig und würde eventuell den ein oder andern benachteiligen, der technisch nicht so versiert ist, aber trotzdem voll dabei war.



Eine Auswahl anhand der Quantität der Beiträge finde ich die denkbar ungünstigste und ungerechteste Methode. Es ist seit längerem zu beobachten, dass eine handvoll Leute sich hier zwar nahezu täglich "beteiligen" und somit vielleicht 90% aller Beiträge ausmachen, aber sagen wir mal höchstens 10% derer Beiträge als qualitativ betrachtet werden können. Ich würde ja vorschlagen, die Leute zu ermitteln, die mindestens 80% aller Abstimmungen mitgemacht haben und eine gewisse Anzahl X an Beiträgen im Forum geschrieben haben. So sind die Gelegenheitsabstimmer rausgefiltert und die Leute, die mal eine Abstimmung wegen z.B. Urlaub nicht mitgemacht haben sind mit dabei.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (1. März 2013)

Als nächstes kommen NUR R'nC Rahmen. Die werden direkt nach der Produktion abgezweigt und verschickt. Die anderen Rahmen gehen zum Eloxieren und Aufbauen. Welche (Frab-)Reihenfolge die intern haben kann ich nicht sagen, das hängt vermutlich von der gerade aktuellen Farbbestückung in deren Becken ab. Erst wenn die alle fertig sind gehen sie zum Assembler. Eine Stückelung können wir uns aufgrund der vergleichsweise winzigen Stückzahlen nicht erlauben.

Ausnahme ICB03:
Die Rahmen wollen wir selber (Kollegen und ich) montieren, vielleicht lässt sich dadurch zeitlich auch noch was raus holen. Das weiß ich aber nicht, da es von der Anliferung der Komponenten abhängt, das ist ein Job von unseren PMs.

Aufteilung der Räder:
Die XXL-Shops ordern Räder nach den erwarteten Verkäufen, das ist regional sehr unterschiedlich. Habe auch keine Ahnung, wie da die Stückzahlen verteilt sind. Ansonsten gilt: Wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst.
Es ist aber auch möglich, dass sich die XXL-Filialen gegenseitig aushelfen, wenn es irgendwo eng wird.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (1. März 2013)

visualex schrieb:


> Eine Auswahl anhand der Quantität der Beiträge finde ich die denkbar ungünstigste und ungerechteste Methode. Es ist seit längerem zu beobachten, dass eine handvoll Leute sich hier zwar nahezu täglich "beteiligen" und somit vielleicht 90% aller Beiträge ausmachen, aber sagen wir mal höchstens 10% derer Beiträge als qualitativ betrachtet werden können. Ich würde ja vorschlagen, die Leute zu ermitteln, die mindestens 80% aller Abstimmungen mitgemacht haben und eine gewisse Anzahl X an Beiträgen im Forum geschrieben haben. So sind die Gelegenheitsabstimmer rausgefiltert und die Leute, die mal eine Abstimmung wegen z.B. Urlaub nicht mitgemacht haben sind mit dabei.



wir wollten die Grenze recht niedrig ansetzen (evtl. 10-15 Beiträge)... wer mehr Beiträge hat bekommen KEINE höheren Chancen. Deine Idee mit den Abstimmungen ist aber wirklich gut...
 @nuts: wie sind die technischen Möglichkeiten, die Verlosung an die Teilnahme an den Abstimmungen zu koppeln?

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Pintie (1. März 2013)

und dann gewinnt einer der bei jeder Abstimmung das gewählt hat was die wenigsten Stimmen hatte 

you get what you didn't vote for 

ich denke es wäre gut z.b. unter all denen zu verlosen die in 50% der Abstimmungen mit gemacht haben. Das würde dann zumindest die treffen die das Projekt auch verfolgt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lustig (1. März 2013)

Aber die Möglichkeit der Onlinebestellung gibts ja dann wie angekündigt trotzdem, oder? Gibts da schon mehr Infos wann das ganze freigeschaltet wird (gaaaaaaanz grob  ) ?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (1. März 2013)

Peter Lustig schrieb:


> Aber die Möglichkeit der Onlinebestellung gibts ja dann wie angekündigt trotzdem, oder? Gibts da schon mehr Infos wann das ganze freigeschaltet wird (gaaaaaaanz grob  ) ?



gaaaaaanz grob irgendwann 2013 

Nächste/übernächste Woche sollen Bilder für die Website und den Katalog gemacht werden, vielleicht können wir unsere Website-Kollegen davon überzeugen die Bikes dann online zu nehmen. Kann ich aber noch nicht versprechen... Infos kommen sobald es was Neues gibt.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Peter Lustig (1. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> gaaaaaanz grob irgendwann 2013



das reicht mir schon


----------



## benzinkanister (1. März 2013)

gibts sonst noch räder die "über" sind? oder alle bis auf den zu verlosenden rahmen schon verplant?


----------



## doriuscrow (1. März 2013)

Warum macht ihr nicht einfach was ihr wollt? Und das aber bald - dann erparen wir uns das ständige F5F5F5F5F5 ... Lotussitz ... Oooohhhhmmmm ... F5 ... Oooohhhmm



Reimar

Am Sonntag wird wieder das steinalte Jekyll über vereiste Pisten geprügelt  dem bleibt die Demontage ja bis auf weiteres erspart!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2013)

Verlost den Rahmen einfach, ihr braucht euch net rechtfertigen wenn ihr was zu verschenken habt, wo kmmer denn da hin...tss

Aber das mit 80% der Teilnahme an der Abstimmung ist wirklich eine gute Idee

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (1. März 2013)

weil die Sache wirklich schwierig ist. Wir werten noch die Sache mit den Umfrage-Teilnahmen aus, und dann machen wir, was wir wollen. 

Ich kenne übrigens drei Leute, die sich wünschen würden, dass wir nur unter all jenen verlosen, die mehr als 1000 Beiträge im ICB-Forum geschrieben haben


----------



## milk (1. März 2013)

Können wir die 1000 streichen und 271 Beiträge setzen?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. März 2013)

nuts schrieb:


> weil die Sache wirklich schwierig ist. Wir werten noch die Sache mit den Umfrage-Teilnahmen aus, und dann machen wir, was wir wollen.
> 
> Ich kenne übrigens drei Leute, die sich wünschen würden, dass wir nur unter all jenen verlosen, die mehr als 1000 Beiträge im ICB-Forum geschrieben haben



Wer soll denn das sein? Mit solchen Spammern möchte ich NICHTS zu tun haben *hust*


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2013)

nuts schrieb:


> weil die Sache wirklich schwierig ist. Wir werten noch die Sache mit den Umfrage-Teilnahmen aus, und dann machen wir, was wir wollen.
> 
> Ich kenne übrigens drei Leute, die sich wünschen würden, dass wir nur unter all jenen verlosen, die mehr als 1000 Beiträge im ICB-Forum geschrieben haben



Wer zum Geier hat 1000 Beiträge geschriebn
Also was ja überhaupt net geht, ist sowas zu schreiben und dann nicht die Auflösung nennen

G.


----------



## nuts (1. März 2013)

fehlt nur noch einer in der Runde...


----------



## milk (1. März 2013)

merlin?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2013)

nuts schrieb:


> fehlt nur noch einer in der Runde...



Irgendwie hab ich gerade eine fehlende Interpretationsgabe

G.


----------



## piilu (1. März 2013)

Man könnte ihn auch bei Ebay versteigern für nen Guten Zweck


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. März 2013)

milk schrieb:


> merlin?



Möglich, zumindest haben Merlin und ich uns ne ganze Zeit lang im gleichzeitig Posten gebattelt...


----------



## milk (1. März 2013)

oder eher scili..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. März 2013)

Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher, Scili kam glaube ich erst später dazu und hat sich dann irgendwann verabschiedet. Aber unmöglich dieses nicht.


----------



## Pintie (1. März 2013)

nuts schrieb:


> ..., und dann machen wir, was wir wollen.



so soll es sein.

Meldet euch einfach wenn ihr meine Adresse braucht


----------



## steelcat (1. März 2013)

Wird man die ICBs, bevor sie in den Fahrrad XXL Läden landen, online bestellen können und somit früher rankommen als Lokal?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (1. März 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Kann dir nicht ganz folgen. Wenn das Rahmengewicht niedriger gewesen wäre hättest du schwerere Teile angebaut? Und die XX-Geschichten sind doch AM und eher nicht Enduro...
> Wir reden hier von 250g Unterschied! Wie hat es schon wer geschrieben? Einfach morgens mal zwei Minuten mehr Zeit auf dem Klo lassen...
> 
> Meine Meinung: ich hätte mir das halbe Pfund weniger Gewicht beim Rah,en gewünscht, dann hätte ich mir mit vernünftigen Laufrädern (1700-1800g) und Reifen (Ardent) und XX1 ein Bike mit 13,5kg aufbauen können, so geht es eben mehr an die 14kg. Das ist gut, aber hätte auch gern sehr gut sein dürfen...
> ...



Oupps, mit der Definitionsfreiheit könnte auch einer sagen, dass ist CC. 

Ich bin ja stets von 3250g ausgegangen und damit ein Enduro konzipiert. Nach meiner überschlägigen Berechnung kam dann aber einer und machte mir den Mund mit möglichen 2800g (3000g höchstens mit Option auf 200g weniger) wässrig. Das weckte Begehrlichkeiten, da fing auch mal an ein zweites mit 150er-Gabel und leichteren Schuhen zu planen. Das wäre bequem auf sub13 gekommen bei sattem Hinterbau. Wäre ein Langstreckenrenner, bei >13 gibt es dann wieder andere Anbieter. 

Ach, das ist alles so schwierig. 

Ein Enduro hätte bei mir ein schönes Zuhause. Wenn ich aber jetzt lese, dass XXL nach Gusto bestellt und Glückliche eins bekommen, der Rest nicht (ich roll mich jetzt noch ab ), bleibt mir der leckere Königsberger Klops, den ich gerade serviert bekam, im Hals stecken. Könnte da nicht endlich Klarheit geschaffen werden, wann wie bestellt wird und wie die User vorrangig bedient werden?


----------



## Peter Lustig (1. März 2013)

steelcat schrieb:


> Wird man die ICBs, bevor sie in den Fahrrad XXL Läden landen, online bestellen können und somit früher rankommen als Lokal?



So wie ich das verstanden habe, wird es in unabsehbarer Zeit  eine online Freischaltung geben und diese wird hier im Forum vorher angekündigt


----------



## ETiTho (1. März 2013)

Also ich hätte kein Problem, wenn die Grenze für die Verlosung recht hoch gesetzt wird, oder eventuell die Kandidaten auch von Carver oder Stefan per Hand selektiert werden (so bis zu 10 oder so), damit die belohnt werden, die sich hier richtig reingehängt haben und auch richtig viel Zeit reingesteckt haben.

Gruß

ET


----------



## pfiff (1. März 2013)

Ich finde die Teilnahme bei den Abstimmungen sollte ebenfalls als Kriterium für die Teilnahme bei der Verlosung herangezogen werden.


----------



## milk (1. März 2013)

ETiTho schrieb:


> Also ich hätte kein Problem, wenn die Grenze für die Verlosung recht hoch gesetzt wird, oder eventuell die Kandidaten auch von Carver oder Stefan per Hand selektiert werden (so bis zu 10 oder so), damit die belohnt werden, die sich hier richtig reingehängt haben und auch richtig viel Zeit reingesteckt haben.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ET



hi ethito
war ja so eigentlich mal angedacht mit den "topentwicklern"..aber wird wohl immer schwer entscheiden zu sein wo man die grenze zieht.. 

gruß



nuts schrieb:


> * kaufen?*
> ...   Zusätzlich wird ein Rad unter den Topentwicklern  verlost.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. März 2013)

Ich sage lasst die Jungs machen wie sie denken. Selbst wenn sie sagen wurden das diese drei Superspammernix kriegen könnte ich damit leben. Ich frei mich für den der es kriegt, wenn ich das bin freu ich mich halt etwas mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (1. März 2013)

milk schrieb:


> merlin?



Scili?


----------



## nuts (1. März 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Scili?



Merlin war schon richtig 

Auch interessant: Nur 15 Nutzer haben an 100% der Umfragen teilgenommen, und darunter ist keiner der zehn mit den meisten Beiträgen. Wie es ausschaut, werden wir morgen wohl die Verlosung ankündigen und evtl. live ziehen, oder so ähnlich. Muss auch noch Leute wie Stefan aussortieren


----------



## milk (1. März 2013)

krass,  ich dachte das wären mehr die die 100% voll bekommen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. März 2013)

Ich denke mal es gab einfach Abstimmungen die man für nicht so relevant gehalten hat oder verpasst hat weil man ein paar Tage vereist war, und schon hat man keine 100% mehr. So war es bei mir auch.

Beunruhigend. Ich habe gerade mal knapp 2500 Beiträge insgesamt. 
 @Stefan.Stark: Was habt ihr nur aus mir gemacht?


----------



## nino85 (1. März 2013)

milk schrieb:


> krass,  ich dachte das wären mehr die die 100% voll bekommen.



Ich bin leider erst zu spät auf das Projekt aufmerksam geworden... ist aber vielleicht auch besser so - ich hab das ganze nach dem Fahrwerk wirklich obsessiv verfolgt


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich denke mal es gab einfach Abstimmungen die man für nicht so relevant gehalten .....:



...jepp, bei einer wo ich noch weiß, hab ich mich aus Prinzip herausgehalten abzustimmen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (1. März 2013)

nuts schrieb:


> Merlin war schon richtig
> 
> Auch interessant: Nur 15 Nutzer haben an 100% der Umfragen teilgenommen, und darunter ist keiner der zehn mit den meisten Beiträgen. Wie es ausschaut, werden wir morgen wohl die Verlosung ankündigen und evtl. live ziehen, oder so ähnlich. Muss auch noch Leute wie Stefan aussortieren


 

Wenn die "Frage" jetzt doof ist - ich bitte um Vergebung ... 

1. Es gibt eine handvoll R'n'C-Besteller, die alle diesen einen Rahmen wollen und die auch alle eine ICB-Teile-Kiste rumstehen haben um das Teil aufzubauen ...
2. Es gibt Leute, die sich die Seele aus dem Leib geschrieben haben, dieses Bike zu grossen Teilen mitgestaltet haben, dafür auf jeden Fall irgendeine Belohnung verdienen und somit im Lostopf landen.

Richtig?

Aber wollen die aus Kategorie 2 auch alle so einen nackigen Rahmen haben? Nicht alle aus Kategorie 1 sind auch bei 2 dabei, oder?
Wäre doch schade, wenn der dann einfach irgendwo nur so rumgammelt ...
... nur so ein Gedanke ... ich hoffe, ihr macht was ihr wollt, das schnell, dann kehrt auch wieder Ruhe ein 

MfG, Reimar (Kategorie 1)


----------



## Paramedicus (1. März 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Ab wann kann man denn in einen XXL Shop gehen und nach dem Radl fragen?
> Ich möchte endlich mal Probe sitzen und hoffen, dass mir der L Rahmen bei 193 Körpergröße passt... XL Rahmen schrecken mich immer so ab...



Eher nich. Verglichen mit anderen Bikes gilt hier: anderes Radl L = ICB XL

Vergleich doch mal die verschiedenen Größen der anderen Hersteller!
Wirste ja merken...


----------



## benzinkanister (1. März 2013)

Nuja das fanes in xl und das Enduro Evo in l sind kürzer.


----------



## Micha-L (1. März 2013)

nuts schrieb:


> Merlin war schon richtig
> 
> Auch interessant: Nur 15 Nutzer haben an 100% der Umfragen teilgenommen, und darunter ist keiner der zehn mit den meisten Beiträgen. Wie es ausschaut, werden wir morgen wohl die Verlosung ankündigen und evtl. live ziehen, oder so ähnlich. Muss auch noch Leute wie Stefan aussortieren



Habe ich an 100% der Umfragen teilgenommen? Glaube schon, kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich frei nach Nuhr auch mal rausgehalten habe, wenn ich echt keine Ahnung hatte. 1000 Beiträge hab ich tendenziell mal eher nicht. 

Wenn Ihr die Stats schon gemacht habt, postet sie doch mal. Finde ich voll interessant. 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Chris_87 (2. März 2013)

Also vorbestellen im Internet oder nicht? 
Probesitzen sollte ich wegen anpassungen die evtl direkt bei XXL möglich wären. 
Aber online bestellt habe ich sicherer eins der ersten Charge. Ich denke Größe S ist eh weniger vertreten...
Das geistert mir grad im Kopf


----------



## Pintie (2. März 2013)

nuts schrieb:


> Merlin war schon richtig
> 
> Auch interessant: Nur 15 Nutzer haben an 100% der Umfragen teilgenommen, und darunter ist keiner der zehn mit den meisten Beiträgen. Wie es ausschaut, werden wir morgen wohl die Verlosung ankündigen und evtl. live ziehen, oder so ähnlich. Muss auch noch Leute wie Stefan aussortieren



wirklich? uiui...

naja solange mein Profil sagt: Beiträge pro Tag: 0,85   kanns ja nicht sooo schlimm sein 

ich habe die ersten Abstimmungen auch verpasst weil ich das Projekt anfangs nciht mitbekommen habe. Aber die ersten Abstimmungen sind eh so ausgegangen wie ich mirs erhofft habe.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. März 2013)

Na dann hast ja gut nachgeholt um in den Kreis der 1000+ aufzusteigen
Aber ich glaube Jörg musste der Spitzenreiter sein, der steht in den meisten Statistiken noch vor mir.


----------



## icemlmo (2. März 2013)

nuts schrieb:


> [...]
> Auch interessant: Nur 15 Nutzer haben an 100% der Umfragen teilgenommen, und darunter ist keiner der zehn mit den meisten Beiträgen. [...]



Das ist echt mal krass, hätte ich nicht gedacht!
Aber bei mir war's auch so, dass ich eine Abstimmung verpasst habe, weil ich durch die ganzen Threads völlig überfordert war.
("Wo war doch gleich, welcher Tab war ..." usw.)

Wann kommen eigentlich die überarbeiteten Bilder?

Und auf in Wald!!


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Na dann hast ja gut nachgeholt um in den Kreis der 1000+ aufzusteigen
> Aber ich glaube Jörg musste der Spitzenreiter sein, der steht in den meisten Statistiken noch vor mir.



Oh Gott...jetzt war ich eben auch mal auf meinem Profil. Gibts eigentlich noch mehr Statistiken außer die Anzahl der Gesamtbeiträge irgendwo zu lesen?

G.


----------



## benzinkanister (2. März 2013)

4!!! Beiträge pro Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (3. März 2013)

Ihr Spamer !


----------



## foreigner (3. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich fürchte ich auch, müssen wir eine Therapiegruppe gründen?



Ich darf leider auch mit in den Stuhlkreis


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> 4!!! Beiträge pro Tag








G.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. März 2013)

Grad die Bilderserie entdeckt, Rahmen gefällt mir gut, freu mich auf mein RnC. 

Weiß nicht obs schon mal gefragt wurde:
Ausfallenden und Wippe aus dem gleichen Material? Weil will die andersfarbig eloxieren lassen als den Hauptrahmen.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Paramedicus (3. März 2013)

Servus, ich such nun schon ne Weile nach ner Antwort, finde aber nix genaues.
Gibts nun für die Serienräder nun schon einen halbwegs verlässlichen Termin?
Will Mitte Mai damit unterwegs sein, denk ihr des geht sich aus?


----------



## Thiel (3. März 2013)

Es gibt bei so einem Projekt keine verlässlichen Termine. 

Ich persönlich würde mich zB nicht darauf verlassen, das ich es in zwei Monaten hier Zuhause stehen habe.


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. März 2013)

Für den Transportweg kann man doch locker einen Monat einkalkulieren und noch sind ja nicht mal die Rahmen fertigproduziert.


----------



## Paramedicus (3. März 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Es gibt bei so einem Projekt keine verlässlichen Termine.



Das is mir schon klar. Aber nur weil die Raw rahmen später kommen, heißt ja nich das die anderen auch später kommen, oder?


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Was passiert jetzt bzw. wann kommen endlich Rahmen?
> Gerade während dem Schreiben ist noch eine frische Email aus Taiwan rein gekommen. Nach den neuen Informationen können wir mit den R'nC Rahmen Mitte März rechnen (fertig in Taiwan, kommen dann per Express, d.h. Auslieferung nicht vor Ende März).
> *Die Auslieferung der Serienrahmen verzögert sich nicht so stark, da diese jetzt zusammen mit den R'nC produziert werden und hier die Zeitlinie ohnehin eher von den Lieferterminen der Komponenten abhängig ist.
> *
> Wir sind dabei unsere Zulieferer zu pushen und werden versuchen noch irgendwo Zeit raus zu holen... unsere neuen Produktmanager klinken sich jetzt noch mit ein und wir versuchen mit vereinter Kraft die Verspätung so gering wie möglich zu halten!



Also wirds wohl mindestens Mai.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lustig (3. März 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Servus, ich such nun schon ne Weile nach ner Antwort, finde aber nix genaues.
> Gibts nun für die Serienräder nun schon einen halbwegs verlässlichen Termin?
> Will Mitte Mai damit unterwegs sein, denk ihr des geht sich aus?



Wenns nach Plan läuft sind die Rahmen am 20.März fertig...dann elox., Aufbau und co...
Mit viel Glück würde ich Anfang/ Mitte Mai schätzen...


----------



## Paramedicus (3. März 2013)

Peter Lustig schrieb:


> Wenns nach Plan läuft sind die Rahmen am 20.März fertig...dann elox., Aufbau und co...
> Mit viel Glück würde ich Anfang/ Mitte Mai schätzen...



Danke sehr.


----------



## Mr_Ransom (3. März 2013)

weiss denn jemand das Mehrgewicht von Rahmen M auf Rahmen L??

Ich fahre ja heute auch schon Enduro, das Gewicht des Carvers reisst mich nicht vom Hocker,
Das Reign X hat bei gleichem Federweg ca 2750 Rahmengewicht,
es kommt hinzu, das wurde schon mal erwähnt Rahmengrösse Carver L ist M bei Wettbewerbern.

Was soll denn die erwähnte Carbonwippe wiegen??

Bei der Gewichtsberechnung fehlen die Pedale ( ich weiss, ist im Prospekt nie dabei), wir sollten hier aber über Fahrfertiges Bike reden


Danke für feedback

Gruss


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. März 2013)

Die Carbonwippe war mal eine Überlegung, ist aber erstmal verworfen worden. Die ist nich tannähernd spruchreif, evtl. kommt da Richtung neue Saison mal was, aber das werden wir dann noch erfahren. 
Erstmal gibts nur Alu geschmiedet.


----------



## doriuscrow (3. März 2013)

Ich finde - da ja viele jetzt über das Gewicht meckern - alle, denen es zu schwer ist, die sollten sich das neue Stereo oder so holen ... EIN RICHTIGES ENDURO!!!!!!! Wurde mir heute erst wieder bewiesen - mit 29 und Carbon, da kommste überall runter. Ausnahme wenn es glatt ist, oder zu viel Luft in den Reifen oder Sattel aus versehen zu weit abgesenkt, oder im falschen Winkel angefahren ... die anderen 1023 Gründe hab ich nicht gehört - bin dann lieber bissl weitergefahren 

MfG, Reimar


----------



## cocoon79 (3. März 2013)

Hi jetzt brauch ich mal Infos...mir wird die ganze Zeit zum ICB I oder II geraten...was ist denn der Unterschied? Und wo finde ich Bilder und die brennendste Frage..macht das Teil ordentliche Bikeparkbesuche mit, also mit Drops und allem was dazu gehört? Vielleicht kann man ja dementsprechende Links posten...Merci schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gosch (3. März 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9816045&postcount=145
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=612992


----------



## cocoon79 (3. März 2013)

@ Gosch 

Merci

Die gibts aber noch nicht als Komplettbikes zu bestellen, oder?


----------



## milk (3. März 2013)

Peter Lustig schrieb:


> Wenns nach Plan läuft sind die Rahmen am 20.März fertig...dann elox., Aufbau und co...
> Mit viel Glück würde ich Anfang/ Mitte Mai schätzen...


,,,


----------



## janifabi (3. März 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> 14,240 kg



Hallo Haardtfahrer,
woher stammt diese Liste?
Ist die von Carver?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. März 2013)

Nö, das ist eine überschlägige selbst erstellte Liste mit Gewichten aus dem Netz.


----------



## Paramedicus (3. März 2013)

milk schrieb:


> ,,,


----------



## milk (3. März 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


>



Deine Antwort auf die Frage über meinem Post..


----------



## crossboss (3. März 2013)

Nabend Männers , dsa lag ich mit meiner "Schätzung " garnicht mal  schlecht


----------



## crossboss (3. März 2013)

Nabend Männers , dsa lag ich mit meiner "Schätzung " garnicht mal  schlecht 




aber es wird in Xl  leider doch noch schwerer, als gehofft.


----------



## Kharne (3. März 2013)

Wieso packst du ne C-Guide und Mk 2´s drauf? Passt so garnicht zum ICB...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzinkanister (3. März 2013)

C-Guide so Mies oder was?


----------



## Hasifisch (3. März 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> C-Guide so Mies oder was?



Kann man pauschal nicht sagen. Sie sind ein sehr effektiver Zusatz, wenn du mit Umwerfer fährst, eine KeFü bei "Einfach" ersetzt sie nicht. An der XX1 kann ich mir aber vorstellen, das die c.guide reicht. Wie gesagt, in ca. 2 Monaten kann ich berichten...


----------



## benzinkanister (3. März 2013)

Hab auch c-Guide und Stinger rumfahren. Den Stinger fand ich Top. Mal schaun wie die c-Guide sih schlägt


----------



## Kharne (3. März 2013)

Die C-Guide ist ganz nett, aber ne richtige KeFü ersetzt sie mMn nicht.


----------



## Paramedicus (3. März 2013)

milk schrieb:


> Deine Antwort auf die Frage über meinem Post..



Ahhh...


----------



## Mr_Ransom (3. März 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Ich finde - da ja viele jetzt über das Gewicht meckern - alle, denen es zu schwer ist, die sollten sich das neue Stereo oder so holen ... EIN RICHTIGES ENDURO!!!!!!! Wurde mir heute erst wieder bewiesen - mit 29 und Carbon, da kommste überall runter. Ausnahme wenn es glatt ist, oder zu viel Luft in den Reifen oder Sattel aus versehen zu weit abgesenkt, oder im falschen Winkel angefahren ... die anderen 1023 Gründe hab ich nicht gehört - bin dann lieber bissl weitergefahren
> 
> MfG, Reimar



Naja wie auch immer,
Fahre seit 7 Jahren ein Ransom Carbon, funktioniert noch immer ( fahre nicht nur CC), das Rahmengewicht ist hier 2750g einfach mal ein 1/2 kg leichter als das ICB.
Zugegeben das Rahmenset hat 2400 gekostet, aber das ICB ist einfach zu schwer.
Hatte im Outlet bei Canyon einen 2012 Tourque Rahmen für 900  geordert und wieder abbestellt weil zu schwer ( gewicht gleich wie ICB), ich denke beim ICB lief was schief der Unterschied billig zu preiswert wurde nicht herausgearbeitet.
Es gibt mittlerweile Alurahmen mit dem Federweg deutlich unter 3000g
Was wiegt denn nun ein ICB-Carver_Rahmen in Grösse L
Stimmt denn das Gewicht 3250g für Rahmen M?? kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das muss ganz schön dickwandig sein.

Gruss


----------



## doriuscrow (3. März 2013)

Mr_Ransom schrieb:


> Naja wie auch immer,
> Fahre seit 7 Jahren ein Ransom Carbon, funktioniert noch immer ( fahre nicht nur CC), das Rahmengewicht ist hier 2750g einfach mal ein 1/2 kg leichter als das ICB.
> Zugegeben das Rahmenset hat 2400 gekostet, aber das ICB ist einfach zu schwer.
> Hatte im Outlet bei Canyon einen 2012 Tourque Rahmen für 900  geordert und wieder abbestellt weil zu schwer ( gewicht gleich wie ICB), ich denke beim ICB lief was schief der Unterschied billig zu preiswert wurde nicht herausgearbeitet.
> ...


 
Na wenn die ein Bild vom Rahmen an der Waage posten - dann wird es wohl stimmen! Oder?
Verstehe das Problem mit dem Gewicht nicht, warum soll daran festgemacht werden, ob das Projekt geglückt ist oder nicht? Ich gebe zu, beim ICB habe ich auch ne Teileliste mit Gewichten geschrieben und Teile nachgewogen, aber nur weil die Wartezeit so unerträglich lang ist - sonst hätte ich das wohl einfach zusammengeschraubt. 
Und am Ende wird ja keiner gezwungen, sich die Kiste zu kaufen. 

MfG, Reimar


----------



## Paramedicus (3. März 2013)

Mr_Ransom schrieb:


> Naja wie auch immer,
> Fahre seit 7 Jahren ein Ransom Carbon, funktioniert noch immer ( fahre nicht nur CC), das Rahmengewicht ist hier 2750g einfach mal ein 1/2 kg leichter als das ICB.
> Zugegeben das Rahmenset hat 2400 gekostet, aber das ICB ist einfach zu schwer.
> Hatte im Outlet bei Canyon einen 2012 Tourque Rahmen für 900  geordert und wieder abbestellt weil zu schwer ( gewicht gleich wie ICB), ich denke beim ICB lief was schief der Unterschied billig zu preiswert wurde nicht herausgearbeitet.
> ...




Dann solltest du dir keins kaufen!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. März 2013)

Meins sollte ich dann wohl besser nie wiegen. XL, und gepulvert wird es auchnoch. Nicht dass hier noch jemand einen Schock bekommt wenn er das Gewicht sieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paramedicus (3. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Meins sollte ich dann wohl besser nie wiegen. XL, und gepulvert wird es auchnoch. Nicht dass hier noch jemand einen Schock bekommt wenn er das Gewicht sieht



Laut der Tabelle bist du ja auch keine Fee..


----------



## kandyman (3. März 2013)

Wo gibt es nochmal Rahmen aus Alu mit 170mm unter 3 kg? Und um welchen Preis?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. März 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> Wo gibt es nochmal Rahmen aus Alu mit 170mm unter 3 kg? Und um welchen Preis?



Und Freigabe für 180mm-Gabeln.


----------



## Sun_dancer (3. März 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> Wo gibt es nochmal Rahmen aus Alu mit 170mm unter 3 kg? Und um welchen Preis?


----------



## -Wally- (3. März 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> Wo gibt es nochmal Rahmen aus Alu mit 170mm unter 3 kg? Und um welchen Preis?



...und der Möglichkeit den Rahmen auch noch mit fast 190mm am Heck zu fahren. Immerhin wollte sogar der werte Herr Konstrukteur selbst das Radel für DH Rennen her nehmen...


----------



## onkel_c (4. März 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> Wo gibt es nochmal Rahmen aus Alu mit 170mm unter 3 kg? Und um welchen Preis?



unter 3kg nicht. aber, wenn ich micht korrekt erinner, für 175mm ziemlich leicht: radon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun_dancer (4. März 2013)

onkel_c schrieb:


> unter 3kg nicht. aber, wenn ich micht korrekt erinner, für 175mm ziemlich leicht: radon.



Man sprach im Plural mit "deutlich" unter 3kg.
...und das ist vermessen (erst recht zum Preis vom IBC)



Mr_Ransom schrieb:


> :::
> Es gibt mittlerweile Alurahmen mit dem Federweg deutlich unter 3000g
> ...


----------



## onkel_c (4. März 2013)

ich sprach für mich . 
man könnte auch noch ein giant reign nennen. das ist auch nicht wirklich schwer.

was heißt schon DEUTLICH? das ganze läuft doch immer gleich ab bei diesen diskussionen. muss man ja alles nicht so eng sehen  fakt ist, dass das carver eben nicht eines der leichtesten ist/wird.
das war aber von vornherein klar, zumindest stellte es sich für mich so dar.


----------



## foreigner (4. März 2013)

300g am Rahmen hin oder her; ganz ehrlich: Drauf geschissen, merkt kein Mensch beim fahren. Daher auch Wurst und seitenlange Diskussionen eigentlich nicht Wert.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (4. März 2013)

janifabi schrieb:


> Hallo Haardtfahrer,
> woher stammt diese Liste?
> Ist die von Carver?



Nein, die Liste habe ich selbst erstellt, nachdem Carver das ICB02-Gewicht auf 13,5 kg "geschätzt" hatte. Ich habe dann geschätzt, dass das wohl nix wird und stattdessen die Gewichte der Einzelteile lt. Netz oder Gewichtsdatenbank zusammengestellt und kam ... oh Wunder .. auf wesentlich mehr.

Daraufhin wurde von Carver erst einmal mein geschätztes Rahemngewicht von 3250g auf 3000g minus bis 200g reduziert, um sich den 13,5 wieder zu nähern.

Die Liste ist kein Dogma und enthält eine nahezu vollständige Liste der Teile. Es sind noch jeweils Abweichungen möglich bei jedem Teil, sodass sich die Schwankungen sicher 200g nach oben oder unten bewegen können, allein schon bei den Reifen ist da Potential. 

Die Liste sollte auch dazu dienen, die Aussagen von Carver verifizierbarer zu machen. Die Liste ist eine solide Basis, von der ausgehend nunmehr Schätzungen vorgenommen werden. Von Ingenieuren hatte ich dies eigentlich so erwartet.

Das Gewicht ist sicher nicht alles, aber formt den Charakter des Rades schon maßgeblich. Klar ist aber auch, dass die 250 - 450 g mehr das Rad anders positionieren, wenn auch nicht wesentlich. Was mich an den Angaben mehr stört, ist die Schwammigkeit der Kundgaben durch Carver, wie auch das Bestellprozedere immer noch nicht geklärt werden konnte. Von dem Mehrgewicht werde ich es auch nicht abhängig machen. Mein jetziges Ghost mit 140mm wiegt genauso viel.

Und das Gewicht: Jaja, spielt kein Rolle ... genau wie die Größe.  

Eine klare Kante wäre mir da viel lieber, dann weiß ich woran ich bin.

Edith sagte mir übrigens gerade, dass das Thema "Gewicht" jetzt durch ist.


----------



## Baschtimann (4. März 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> 300g am Rahmen hin oder her; ganz ehrlich: Drauf geschissen, merkt kein Mensch beim fahren. Daher auch Wurst und seitenlange Diskussionen eigentlich nicht Wert.


 

So schauts aus! und lieber mal ein dickeres rohr nehmen als nen rahmenbruch zu riskieren! soll ja auch was aushalten! 
falls jemand ein leichtes labiles bike will soll er sich ein neues stereo kaufen!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. März 2013)

aaaaaalso... eigentlich wollte ich mich an der Gewichtsdiskussion nicht beteiligen, aber jetzt muss ich doch auch mal meine 5 Cents dazu geben:

- es gibt reine AM-Rahmen die schwerer sind (schaut euch mal Tests in aktuellen Magazinen an)
- die Balance ist einwandfrei (ist mir fast wichtiger als das Gesamtgewicht)
- es gibt nur wenige Rahmen, die derart variabel sind =>
- der Rahmen hat Wechselausfallenden
- Geo und Federweg sind verstellbar
- der Rahmen ist stabil... siehe diverse Fotos vom Max Schumann
- wir sind erst bei Mk1

Das der Rahmen manchem zu schwer ist, ist absolut okay... es gibt ja noch haufenweise Bikes, die vom Rahmen (und Komponenten) ganz anders ausgelegt sind. Allerdings isses mal wieder ne total unreflektiere Frechheit deswegen den Rahmen an sich in Frage zu stellen  Gerade der Unterschied zwischen billig und preiswert sollte durch das Projekt an sich seeeeehr deutlich heraus gearbeitet worden sein... jeder kann nachlesen, wie viel Zeit, Mühe & Arbeit in der Kiste steckt...

Mal schaun, vielleicht schaffe ich es ja nen schönen 16kg Aufbau aus der Kiste zu machen, nur so als Kontrapunkt zum Gewichtswahn 
... aber es wird eh nie einer wissen was die Kiste wiegt, schließlich gehört das Bike ins Gelände, nicht auf die Waage 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## doriuscrow (4. März 2013)

Schön gesagt Stefan ... Ich glaube ich werde meines an die Waage hängen, noch so ein, zwei Kilo unten ran, dann ein Bild des oberen Teiles machen, das meinem CubeStereoSltFreund an die Chronik posten mir der Frage ...glaubst du das ist fahrbar oder soll ichs zurückschicken ...? Muhaha 

Reimar


----------



## BlackWind (4. März 2013)

Auch wenn mich die Gewichtsfrage eigentlich gar nicht so sehr interessiert:

Was wiegt denn ein Rahmen vom Carver Drift, von dem ja anscheinend der Rohrsatz übernommen wurde?
Oder andersrum dargestellt: Kommt das "Mehrgewicht" hauptsächlich durch die Wippe und den Hinterbau?


----------



## konsti-d (4. März 2013)

zur Argumentation von Stefan, auch wenn mich das Gewicht gar nicht stört:
-die Ausfallenden waren nicht gewünscht, es sollte doch glaub ich laut Abstimmung 26" werden oder?
-war eine verstellbare Geometrie und Federweg gewünscht, kann mich nicht erinnern
wahrscheinlich schätzen aber gerade die, die über´s Gewicht motzen diese Möglichkeiten (150mm Allmountain, 650b)

-stabil sollte er in erster Linie sein - das ist er hoffentlich auch
mir gefällt´s so wie´s ist.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. März 2013)

Hi Blackwind,

habe leider gerade keinen Drift-Rahmen zur Hand. Die ICB-Wippe ist aber garnicht so schwer, das macht nur ein paar Gramm aus... die wechselbaren Ausfallenden dürften aber 100-150gr Mehrgewicht bedeuten.
Ich vermute mit fixen Ausfallenden und einer Carbonwippe (ohne Verstellung) sind 3kg realistisch... allerdings ist das bis dato nur ein Gedanke. Es steht noch nicht fest, welche Änderung das nächste Facelift bekommt.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. März 2013)

konsti-d schrieb:


> zur Argumentation von Stefan, auch wenn mich das Gewicht gar nicht stört:
> -die Ausfallenden waren nicht gewünscht, es sollte doch glaub ich laut Abstimmung 26" werden oder?
> -war eine verstellbare Geometrie und Federweg gewünscht, kann mich nicht erinnern
> wahrscheinlich schätzen aber gerade die, die über´s Gewicht motzen diese Möglichkeiten (150mm Allmountain, 650b)
> ...



Servus konsti,

die Verstelloptionen sind in der gemeinsamen Diskussion und Abstimmungen heraus gearbeitet worden... da haben wir, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, auch über das potentielle Mehrgewicht gesprochen.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## konsti-d (4. März 2013)

Wie gesagt, mMn habt ihr da ne tolle Eier legende Wollmilchsau gebaut, mit akzeptablem Gewicht, ich mein was soll denn das mit den paar Gramm hin oder her, 200/300 Gramm am Rahmen merkt doch eh keiner. Hätte so gern ein 01er, bin aber nicht fit genug


----------



## BlackWind (4. März 2013)

Hallo Stefan,

danke für die Info 

Wie gesagt, das Gewicht ist mir nicht wirklich wichtig, ich hab rein aus Interesse gefragt.
Beim Umstieg von meiner CC-Feile hätte es so oder so ein schwereres Radl gegeben 

Und wie konsti-d geschrieben hat: Gerade die Verstellmöglichkeiten sind wahrscheinlich für nicht wenige das I-Tüpfelchen am ICB!


----------



## crossboss (4. März 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Wieso packst du ne C-Guide und Mk 2´s drauf? Passt so garnicht zum ICB...



Weil das fürn nen Enduro mit Tourenambitionen jut und leicht ist !
Fürn Park hab ich ja denn die  Rubber Queen 2,4 im Fundus.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (4. März 2013)

Bilder vom Aufbau wären eine schöne Ablenkung vom Gewichtsthema! Oder endet der Aufbau mit dem Zusammenschrauben der Rahmenteile? Ich hatte einen kompletten IBC02-Anblick in Raw erwartet.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. März 2013)

Bilder vom Komplettbike kommen auch bald... die eloxierten Rahmen müssten schon unterwegs sein.
Wenn mein ICB fertig ist, dann poste ich natürlich auch ein paar Bilder... das kann aber noch 1-2 Wochen dauern, mir fehlen noch Teile 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## doriuscrow (4. März 2013)

STEEEEEEEEFAAAAAAN! Sag mal was schönes zu unseren R'n'Cs - so in der Art ... da läuft alles wie am Schnürchen ... bald fertig ... freut euch auf Ostern ... irgendwas!!! BIIIIITTTTTTTTEEEEEE!!!!

Reimar


----------



## EraZeR (4. März 2013)

Hi  @Stefan.Stark, wenn du grad on bist:

Hast du schon neue Infos, wann die Bestellerei losgehen kann?
Gibt es noch Neuigkeiten zur Luftfracht der ersten Serienrahmen ? Geht da was oder explodieren da die Kosten?

Ansonsten, wie lange dauert denn der Versand per Schiff erfahrungsgemäß?


Grüße,
EraZeR


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. März 2013)

@_reima_r: Ich bin doch Inscheniör... deswegen gibts gute Nachrichten nur, wenn ich auch sicher bin... wenn Du schöne Versprechen hören willst, dann musst Du Dich an die PMs oder Marketingmenschen wenden  Deren Realität ist nicht so sehr von naturwissenschaftlichen Grundsätzen geprägt 

 @_EraZeR_: Bestellerei auf keinen Fall vor den Bildern vom Serienbike. Hoffentlich geht das nach der Fotosession recht flott voran...
Serienbikes werden nach aktuellem Stand nicht per Luftfracht verschickt... die letzten Angebote lagen bei fast 200 Euro pro Bike - viel zu teuer. Muss unsere PMs mal fragen, ob sich da noch was bewegt hat.

Versand per Schiff dauert in der Regel 4-5 Wochen...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (4. März 2013)

Diese Warterei ...


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wenn mein ICB fertig ist, dann poste ich natürlich auch ein paar Bilder... das kann aber noch 1-2 Wochen dauern, mir fehlen noch Teile
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan




 Bist du verrückt. Niemand darf einen ICB Rahmen besitzen, aber die Teile noch nicht haben...du mußt ihn soforft bedürftigen Teilehabern überlassen
Ich glaub, wir können hier im Forum, schnell eine Liste betroffener Opfer erstellen

Und irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das Rad wird leichter als mein Ht 

G.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. März 2013)

Hey Jörg... bei mir ist die Herausforderung nix für die Teile zu bezahlen, da muss man dann auch ab und an mal länger warten 
Was das betrifft haben es die Teamfahrer viel leichter an Material zu kommen... bin z.B. fast noch keine 2013er Teile gefahren...

P.S.: Zur Beruhigung... der Rahmen hängt repräsentativ und schön im Weg mitten im Wohnzimmer am Montageständer. Natürlich zur totalen Begeisterung meiner Liebsten


----------



## Paramedicus (4. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> P.S.: Zur Beruhigung... der Rahmen hängt repräsentativ und schön im Weg mitten im Wohnzimmer am Montageständer. Natürlich zur totalen Begeisterung meiner Liebsten



Da haste dir halt bissl Arbeit mit heim genommen! Was sollen wir denn sagen?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hey Jörg... bei mir ist die Herausforderung nix für die Teile zu bezahlen, da muss man dann auch ab und an mal länger warten
> Was das betrifft haben es die Teamfahrer viel leichter an Material zu kommen... bin z.B. fast noch keine 2013er Teile gefahren...



Also sozusagen dein zweites Projekt

G.


----------



## hst_trialer (4. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> @_reima_r: Ich bin doch Inscheniör... deswegen gibts gute Nachrichten nur, wenn ich auch sicher bin... *wenn Du schöne Versprechen hören willst, dann musst Du Dich an die PMs oder Marketingmenschen wenden  Deren Realität ist nicht so sehr von naturwissenschaftlichen Grundsätzen geprägt *




Das kenne ich irgendwo her... (duckundweg)



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> P.S.: Zur Beruhigung... der Rahmen hängt repräsentativ und schön im Weg mitten im Wohnzimmer am Montageständer. Natürlich zur totalen Begeisterung meiner Liebsten



Hätte ich auch gemacht 

Ich bin auch schon total hibbelig auf die Räder. Wenn die eloxierten schon unterwegs sind, kann man doch sicher in spätestens 4-6 Wochen damit rechnen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fernando-FMX (4. März 2013)

> Wenn die eloxierten schon unterwegs sind, kann man doch sicher in spätestens 4-6 Wochen damit rechnen oder?



Wenn der Karren nicht absäuft und der Zoll mit macht, bestimmt  

*duck & weg"


----------



## Ehrenfeld (4. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> P.S.: Zur Beruhigung... der Rahmen hängt repräsentativ und schön im Weg mitten im Wohnzimmer am Montageständer. Natürlich zur totalen Begeisterung meiner Liebsten


Pic or didn´t happen


----------



## benzinkanister (4. März 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Pic or didn´t happen


----------



## Peter Lustig (4. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Bilder vom Komplettbike kommen auch bald... die eloxierten Rahmen müssten schon unterwegs sein.
> Wenn mein ICB fertig ist, dann poste ich natürlich auch ein paar Bilder... das kann aber noch 1-2 Wochen dauern, mir fehlen noch Teile
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan



Doofe Frage: Sind da schon eloxierte Rahmen aufm Weg nach Deutschland? Dacht die Rahmen (neben den 11 die jetzt kamen) werden um den 20.März fertig und gehen dann erst weiter Richtung eloxieren...also alle zusammen...
Hab ich das falsch verstanden ?


----------



## Mr_Ransom (4. März 2013)

-Wally- schrieb:


> ...und der Möglichkeit den Rahmen auch noch mit fast 190mm am Heck zu fahren. Immerhin wollte sogar der werte Herr Konstrukteur selbst das Radel für DH Rennen her nehmen...



wie sollen denn die 190 mm am Heck kommen, ich dachte nach Spec. sind das 170 oder 150mm


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. März 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Pic or didn´t happen



naaaa gut... hier mein Ausblick von der Couch. Man beachte das wilde  Raubtier, das alle zerfleischt, die dem guten Stück zu nahe kommen


----------



## doriuscrow (4. März 2013)

Bin kaum neidisch ... Ehrlich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Reimar


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2013)

....der Schutzgummi ist ja auch schon drauf 

G.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (4. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> naaaa gut... hier mein Ausblick von der Couch. Man beachte das wilde  Raubtier, das alle zerfleischt, die dem guten Stück zu nahe kommen




mit stahlfederdämpfer sieht der rahmen irgendwie nochmal ein stück schicker aus...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. März 2013)

@Mr Ransom:

auf dem Bild oben steckt ein Rocco 220x70mm im Rahmen... damit kommt man nicht nur auf ca 190mm FW, meines erachtens kommt sogar eine recht sinnvolle Geo dabei raus (stehe nicht so auf brutal niedrige Tretlager und superflache Lenkwinkel).

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha-L (4. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ....der Schutzgummi ist ja auch schon drauf
> 
> G.



Ob der "echte" Schutzgummi ist?

Irgendwie hat das an den Enden so einen Farbverlauf. Wie als seie er gesprüht.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. März 2013)

der Kettenstrebenschutz ist noch ein Rapid Prototyping... sitzt aber schon recht gut


----------



## Fernando-FMX (4. März 2013)

Der Rahmen ist soooooo geil, aber der Katzenbaum .... ich weiß nicht ... entsorg das Ding bloß!  aber der Rahmen ist geil!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (4. März 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Ob der "echte" Schutzgummi ist?
> 
> Irgendwie hat das an den Enden so einen Farbverlauf. Wie als seie er gesprüht.



Mußt dir das Bild in groß angukken, dann siehste das das wohl nur eine Lichreflexion ist.

Edit: zu langsam 

G.


----------



## Thiel (4. März 2013)

Ist das ein normaler Serienrahmen mit dem längeren Dämpfer ?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. März 2013)

Fernando-FMX schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist soooooo geil, aber der Katzenbaum .... ich weiß nicht ... entsorg das Ding bloß!  aber der Rahmen ist geil!!!



hehe... der hat schon schwer gelitten, da sind mittlerweile Generationen von Viechern drauf rumgeklettert. Den nächsten baue ich selbst... Eiche massiv!


----------



## Touby (4. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> @Mr Ransom:
> 
> auf dem Bild oben steckt ein Rocco 220x70mm im Rahmen... damit kommt man nicht nur auf ca 190mm FW, meines erachtens kommt sogar eine recht sinnvolle Geo dabei raus (stehe nicht so auf brutal niedrige Tretlager und superflache Lenkwinkel).
> 
> ...




bei uns in bayern dad ma song:

ausgebufftes birschal


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. März 2013)

Ok, dann kram ich auch noch ein 222er Federbein aus der Kiste, nur zum probieren


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. März 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Ist das ein normaler Serienrahmen mit dem längeren Dämpfer ?



jepp, so siehts aus... folgende Geometrieänderung ergibt sich bei gleicher Gabellänge:

Tretlager: +19mm (also 11mm mehr)
Lenkwinkel: 65,9°

schon oldschoolig, werde das Ding mit 30%+ SAG fahren, Fahrwerke sind schließlich dazu da das Unvermögen des Fahrers zu kompensieren 

EDIT: Federweg kommt recht genau auf 190mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (4. März 2013)

Hör auf mit Eiche, Stefan! Nur ein gutgemeineter Tipp von mir als NochTischler ... und da ist die exzessive Nachfrage nach Eiche nicht unschuldig dran  ... den Tieren solls doch gutgehen 

Reimar


----------



## Themeankitty (4. März 2013)

Gerzlichen Hlückwunsch an Benzinkanister  !


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. März 2013)

@reimar

hmmm... sonst stehe ich ja auf Akazie, aber das is so hart... bestimmt Kacke zum Krallen wetzen?

Gib mir doch mal n Tip...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. März 2013)

hey cool... einer der es echt verdient hat!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Bezinkanister!!!


----------



## Peter Lustig (4. März 2013)

Hey Stefan, 
kannst du kurz was zu meiner Frage in post 371 sagen 
Danke

Gruß Michael


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. März 2013)

Peter Lustig schrieb:


> Doofe Frage: Sind da schon eloxierte Rahmen aufm Weg nach Deutschland? Dacht die Rahmen (neben den 11 die jetzt kamen) werden um den 20.März fertig und gehen dann erst weiter Richtung eloxieren...also alle zusammen...
> Hab ich das falsch verstanden ?


Servus Peter,

da sind noch vier Farbmuster auf dem Weg nach D. Damit werden Katalogbilder gemacht und anschließend werden vermutlich Testbikes für die Events daraus...
Hat mit der Serie aber nix zu tun, die gehören noch zur den Mustern.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lustig (4. März 2013)

Hey Stefan, 
danke für die Antwort 
Da bin ich mal gespannt wie die Farben in echt rüber kommen 

Gruß Michael


----------



## doriuscrow (4. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> @_reima_r
> 
> hmmm... sonst stehe ich ja auf Akazie, aber das is so hart... bestimmt Kacke zum Krallen wetzen?
> 
> ...


 
Ich kenn mich mit Katzen leider nicht so aus ... aber das Innenleben spielt doch eh keine Rolle, oder? Ist ja kein Fahrradrahmen! 
Wenn die Katze bildhauerisch veranlagt ist - nimm Linde!

Reimar


----------



## benzinkanister (4. März 2013)

danke 
ich freu mir nen ast hier in meiner bude. bilder sobald das ding hier ist. mir fehlt auch nur noch der dämpfer!

da hab ich mir aber zur sicherheit einen anderen bestellt. wollte nciht das risiko eingehen, dass ich den rahmen hier hab und dann noch auf den monarch warten muss.


----------



## doriuscrow (4. März 2013)

Ja, was ist jetzt mit den Dämpfern? Werden die dann zur Auslieferung der Raws da sein?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (4. März 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> danke
> ich freu mir nen ast hier in meiner bude. bilder sobald das ding hier ist. mir fehlt auch nur noch der dämpfer!



Äste sind auch ok, unser Stubentiger liegt auch gerne darauf 

Und glühstrumpf


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. März 2013)

@reimar,

ich gehe fest davon aus, werde aber noch mal bei unseren PMs nachfragen!


----------



## Pintie (4. März 2013)

hm... da kommt ja dann doch wieder die überlegung hoch einen CC DB mit ti feder rein zumachen ... also mit 190mm 

und vorne eine durolux mit 180 /130 TA 
 @Stefan.Stark wieviel sind das in der oberen einstellung bei 190mm ? ca 170 ?

Hohes tretlager und steilerer Winkel kommen mir auch eher entgegen


----------



## doriuscrow (4. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> @_reima_r,
> 
> ich gehe fest davon aus, werde aber noch mal bei unseren PMs nachfragen!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. März 2013)

@Merlin7:

jepp... bei der oberen Einstellung an der Wippe sind es ungefähr 170mm

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## -Wally- (4. März 2013)

Nabend,

an der Stelle möchte ich doch nochmal an Nuts schöne Tabelle zu alternativen Geometrien hinweisen, die ich mir auch immer gerne mal ansehe.





Da ich derzeit auch immer mehr davon ausgehe, dass der Rahmen für mich in Frage kommt und da erstmal das rein kommt, was hier vorhanden ist, wird bei mir auch ein 222er Roco den Weg in den Rahmen finden...hat hier gerade schon Begeiserungsstürme ausgelöst den Rahmen so zu sehen wie er bei Dir hängt Stefan! 
Dazu wird dann vermutlich eine Totem den Weg in den Rahmen finden -erstmal.
Gewicht interessiert mich also nicht wirklich, wenns ausbalanciert ist und man mit dem Schwerpunkt klar kommt.
Klasse wäre es wirklich, wenn man dann den eloxierten Rahmen wirklich im Set mit dem verstellbaren Steuersatz bekommen könnte, aber das wird wohl erstmal nichts, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (5. März 2013)

Wann gibt´s eigentlich die blauen Rahmen mal zu sehen ?


----------



## nino85 (5. März 2013)

Mr_Ransom schrieb:


> wie sollen denn die 190 mm am Heck kommen, ich dachte nach Spec. sind das 170 oder 150mm



222mm Dämpfer statt 'nem 216 mm Dämpfer verwenden - fertig (siehe Bild von Stefan)


----------



## vscope (5. März 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> wann gibt´s eigentlich die blauen rahmen mal zu sehen ?



+1


----------



## Eisbein (5. März 2013)

n grüner rahmen wäre mir ja viiiiel lieber, aber naja...

Das leben ist kein Baumarkt!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. März 2013)

... ich weiß garnicht, in welchen Farben die kommenden Rahmen eloxiert sind. Ich könnte es ja herausfinden, aber dann wäre ja die Überraschung dahin 

Dauert ja nicht mehr lange... kann sich nur um Wochen handeln...


----------



## Thiel (5. März 2013)

Hallo,

kannst du die zwei Kennlinien mit den unterschiedlichen Dämpfern zeigen bzw mit den unterschiedlichen Dämpfermaßen ?
Wurde es schon mit den original Dämpfern gemessen ?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. März 2013)

Hi Thiel,

hier die 170mm Kennlinie (die 150er findest Du auch in meinem Fotoalbum):




Mit einem 222er Dämpfer musst Du Dir die Kennlinie am Anfang einfach ein Stück verlängert vorstellen...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## piilu (5. März 2013)

Gibts eigentlich irgendwo eine Beschreibung was so eine Kennlinie aussagt? Vor Allem was ist a? Ich kenne a nur als Beschleunigung


----------



## wallacexiv (5. März 2013)

an die gewichtsexperten.

welches gewicht kommt mit 150mm hinten und vorn (Monarch und Revelation), XTR M970 Kurbel, Hope Hoops Laufradsatz (ZTR Flow und Hope 2 Pro), XT M785 Bremsen in etwa raus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. März 2013)

a ist das Übersetzungsverhältnis Hinterbau zu Dämpferhub, deswegen auch ohne Einheit (=> mm/mm = "nix").
Die Kurve beschreibt also nichts anderes als das Weg-/Geschwindigkeits-/Beschleunigungsverhältnis zwischen Dämpfer und Hinterbau über den Federweg.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Thiel (5. März 2013)

a ist das Übersetzungsverhältnis zwischen Federweg / Dämpferhub
170mm werden mit einem 216x63mm Dämpfer erreicht

Wenn a bei steigenden Federweg abnimmt, ist das progressiv. 

Die Kurve wird sich vermutlich aber nur auf den nackten Rahmen beziehen.

Ein Dämpfer hat auch eine Kennlinie, die dann zum Rahmen passen sollte.

Bin ich richtig in der Annahme, das gegen Ende das Verhältnis wieder steigt, da ein Luftdämpfer gegen Ende sehr progressiv ist und sich das ausgleichen soll ?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (5. März 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> an die gewichtsexperten.
> 
> welches gewicht kommt mit 150mm hinten und vorn (Monarch und Revelation), XTR M970 Kurbel, Hope Hoops Laufradsatz (ZTR Flow und Hope 2 Pro), XT M785 Bremsen in etwa raus?



Kommt maßgeblich auf die Reifen an, und Kassette und Schaltwerk und Sattel und Griffe und ... 

Wenn der LRS so auf 1750g kommt, dann schätze  ich auf 12800 bis 13100, also um die 13. Würde das Geld für die Kurbel aber lieber in Schalthebel und XTR-Trail-Bremsen stecken. XTR-Kurbel gehr doch tierisch ins Geld beim Kettenblatttausch. XT bringt übrigens im Vergleich zu SLX kaum noch Gewichtsvorteile.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. März 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Die Kurve wird sich vermutlich aber nur auf den nackten Rahmen beziehen.
> 
> ...



Danke Thiel, das ist eine sehr wichtige Ergänzung... mit der "Dämpferkennlinie" ließe sich ein ein Weg/Kraft Diagramm erstellen.

In der Praxis macht das allerding nicht viel Sinn, da bei Dämpfern mehrdimensionale Kennfelder zu betrachten wären. Die Parameter Federhärte (Dämpferdruck), Zugstufeneinstellung, Druckstufeneinstellung (teilweise high- und lowspeed), Befüllung der Stickstoffkammer, Einstellung des Bottom Out, Einfedergeschwindigkeit usw. sind einfach zu umfangreich um das Ganze noch sinnvoll zu erfassen...

Der kleine "Haken" am Ende der Kennlinie entsteht dadurch, dass ich immer versuche die Wippen so klein wie möglich zu machen... das führt u.U. zu so einem Haken. Der ist in der Praxis aber nicht relevant, da sich A) der Dämpfer eh schon im Bereich des Anschlagpuffers befindet und B) die Zunahme des Übersetzungsverhältnisses am Ende des Federwegs im 0,0x-Bereich liegt. Im der Praxis also nicht spürbar...


----------



## wallacexiv (5. März 2013)

Na die Kurbel habe ich schon  Die war recht günstig. (28er, 34er Kettenblatt) LRS, Bremsen habe ich auch. Kassette wird eine XT 11-36, Schaltwerk auch XT, XLC Pedale (350g), Reifen MK 2.4 BCC, 200g Sattel, Reverb, 135g vorbau, Syntace Carbon Lenker

Ich brauch mal ne Exceltabelle von einem der das schon zusammengerechnet hat, dann hau ich da meine Werte rein.


----------



## visualex (5. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ... da sind noch vier Farbmuster auf dem Weg nach D. Damit werden Katalogbilder gemacht und anschließend werden vermutlich Testbikes für die Events daraus...



Vier Farbmuster? Bisher waren doch Rahmen in Silber, Blau und Titan angekündigt. Gibts da noch eine Überraschung oder ist die vierte Farbe das Rot der ICB03er Wippe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. März 2013)

visualex schrieb:


> Vier Farbmuster? Bisher waren doch Rahmen in Silber, Blau und Titan angekündigt. Gibts da noch eine Überraschung oder ist die vierte Farbe das Rot der ICB03er Wippe?



...öööhm, da fragste mich was. So (technisch) unwichtige Sachen wie Farbgebung gehen meist an mir vorbei... aber bald gibts ja Bilder, solange darf sich noch jeder seine Lieblingsfarbe im Kopf ausmalen 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Paramedicus (5. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ...öööhm, da fragste mich was. So (technisch) unwichtige Sachen wie Farbgebung gehen meist an mir vorbei... aber bald gibts ja Bilder, solange darf sich noch jeder seine Lieblingsfarbe im Kopf ausmalen
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan




Das ist mies! Was isn die vierte Faaaaarbeee?????


----------



## Eisbein (5. März 2013)

grün grün grün grün grün grün



Man, bin ich solangsam aufgeregt, ich will das teil endlich bestellen!


----------



## foreigner (5. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Dauert ja nicht mehr lange... kann sich nur um Wochen handeln...


 
Bitte diesen Spruch in Zusammenhang mit dem ICB in Zukunkt unterlassen!
Der ist nur lustig, wenn man schon eins daheim im Montageständer hängen hat.


----------



## doriuscrow (5. März 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Bitte diesen Spruch in Zusammenhang mit dem ICB in Zukunkt unterlassen!
> Der ist nur lustig, wenn man schon eins daheim im Montageständer hängen hat.



Haha ... Bei mir scheiterts da schon am Montageständer ... Ansonsten sehe ich das genauso wie du 

Reimar


----------



## visualex (5. März 2013)

Hallo,

weiss eigentlich jemand was es mit dieser silber-blauen Durolux auf sich hat die der Max da auf dem Titel der "World of MTB" und der SR Suntour Webung auf Seite 6 fährt? Die sieht doch irgendwie nach einer Custom-Version für's ICB01 aus.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (5. März 2013)

visualex schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiss eigentlich jemand was es mit dieser silber-blauen Durolux auf sich hat die der Max da auf dem Titel der "World of MTB" und der SR Suntour Webung auf Seite 6 fährt? Die sieht doch irgendwie nach einer Custom-Version für's ICB01 aus.



Auf jeden Fall fährt eine 650b-Felge! Wenn SR damit Werbung macht, sollte etwas dafür sprechen, dass eine solche Gabel auf den Markt kommt.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (5. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> => mm/mm = "nix"
> Greez,
> Stefan



jetzt weiß ich auch warum unser Mathe-Prof. sich immer weigerte an der Maschinenbaufakultät Vorlesungen zu geben....  
(natürlich nur unter der Annahme, dass "nix" nicht mit 1 zu interpretieren ist)


----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. März 2013)

Mit "nix" meinte ich natürlich Einheitenlos... aber Ing.-Mathematik war zugegebenermaßen mein Hassfach 

EDIT: Jetzt die Zusammenführung unserer Ansätze... 

a) mm/mm = 1
b) Eigenschaft = Einheit = etwas
c) Einheit ohne Eigenheit = Einheitenlos = nicht etwas
d) Einheitenlos = nix
e) 1 x Einheitenlos = 1 x nix
f) 1 x nix = nix

So einfach ist das 

Hoffentlich bekomme ich jetzt nicht nachträglich das Diplom aberkannt


----------



## piilu (5. März 2013)

Wäre cool wenn das Blau vom IBC1 genauso ist wie das von der Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konsti-d (5. März 2013)

ich glaub ja die Farbe vom 01er ist "Custom" auf die Suntour abgestimmt.


----------



## tobsinger (5. März 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn der LRS so auf 1750g kommt, dann schätze  ich auf 12800 bis 13100, also um die 13. Würde das Geld für die Kurbel aber lieber in Schalthebel und XTR-Trail-Bremsen stecken. XTR-Kurbel gehr doch tierisch ins Geld beim Kettenblatttausch. XT bringt übrigens im Vergleich zu SLX kaum noch Gewichtsvorteile.



gut geschätzt aber unter 13kg wird wohl schwierig werden.
siehe meine spec liste im moment, eigentlich fehlen nur noch 2 teile


----------



## wallacexiv (5. März 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> gut geschätzt aber unter 13kg wird wohl schwierig werden.



So ähnlich könnte es bei mir auch aussehen.


----------



## nino85 (5. März 2013)

piilu schrieb:


> WÃ¤re cool wenn das Blau vom IBC1 genauso ist wie das von der Gabel



Es darf ja wegen mir gern die Farbe sein - solange die Gabel nicht so aussieht wie auf dem Bild - Eine silber-blaue Gabel mit blau-gelben Decals? 

Wenn das so kommt, muss ich wirklich gucken, wo ich die zusÃ¤tzlichen 700â¬ fÃ¼rs ICB2 herbekomme


----------



## benzinkanister (5. März 2013)

Die Gabel ist ja vielleicht einfach einer in einer teamlackierung...


----------



## nino85 (5. März 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist ja vielleicht einfach einer in einer teamlackierung...



*daumendrück*


----------



## AlBirdy (5. März 2013)

Ich hab die Sache mit dem ICB jetzt nicht wirklich verfolgt und auch die tausend Threads hier machen es nicht sonderlich leicht an Infos zu kommen.

Meine Frage ist eigentlich nur, wo und wann man das Rad bestellen / Probefahren kann. Auf Carver steht noch nichts, abgesehen von den Raw Kits. Ziemlich spärliche Infos vom Hersteller für eine so große Aktion wenn ihr mich fragt.


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. März 2013)

xxl shop soweit ich weiß


----------



## warp4 (6. März 2013)

AlBirdy schrieb:


> Ich hab die Sache mit dem ICB jetzt nicht wirklich verfolgt und auch die tausend Threads hier machen es nicht sonderlich leicht an Infos zu kommen.
> 
> Meine Frage ist eigentlich nur, wo und wann man das Rad bestellen / Probefahren kann. Auf Carver steht noch nichts, abgesehen von den Raw Kits. Ziemlich spärliche Infos vom Hersteller für eine so große Aktion wenn ihr mich fragt.



Man muss auch keine 1000 Threads lesen...dieser reicht eigentlich....
Was noch nicht da ist, kann schlecht probegefahren werden. 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (6. März 2013)

Sollte es noch jemand nicht gesehen haben:

Hausbesuch bei Carver und Video zum Aufbau (allerdings recht knapp)


----------



## °°KloiZ°° (6. März 2013)

Danke für das Video! 
Macht "leider" Laune auf mehr und die Ungeduld wird noch größer 
Komme aus dem F5 drücken nicht mehr raus....


----------



## wallacexiv (6. März 2013)

Das Tretlagergewinde schneiden ..... aua.


----------



## nino85 (6. März 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Das Tretlagergewinde schneiden ..... aua.



Ist ja nur die Prototypen-Konstruktion...


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (6. März 2013)

Wo sind eigentlich überall die kunststoff-gleitlager verbaut?


----------



## b-o (7. März 2013)

visualex schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiss eigentlich jemand was es mit dieser silber-blauen Durolux auf sich hat die der Max da auf dem Titel der "World of MTB" und der SR Suntour Webung auf Seite 6 fährt? Die sieht doch irgendwie nach einer Custom-Version für's ICB01 aus.



bei suntour bekommen team-fahrer team-gabeln.
farbige krone usw.

diese gibt es (bisher) nicht so zu kaufen - daher müsste man einen lackierer finden der sie einem dann so umlackiert... inwieweit man sie dazu dann aber wieder auseinander bauen muss etc. weiss ich nicht...

grüße,
bo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visualex (7. März 2013)

b-o schrieb:


> bei suntour bekommen team-fahrer team-gabeln.
> farbige krone usw.
> 
> diese gibt es (bisher) nicht so zu kaufen - daher müsste man einen lackierer finden der sie einem dann so umlackiert... inwieweit man sie dazu dann aber wieder auseinander bauen muss etc. weiss ich nicht...
> ...



Wenn Teamfahrer mit optisch ganz anders gestalteten Produkten fahren fehlt für mein Empfinden ein bisschen der Wiedererkennungswert für den Käufer. Aber naja, sollen sie machen wie sie wollen. Das mindert zumindest das Risiko, dass diese silber-blaue Gabel den Weg ans ICB01 findet. Ich persönlich finde sie nämlich eher hässlich.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (8. März 2013)

keinNAMEfrei schrieb:


> Wo sind eigentlich überall die kunststoff-gleitlager verbaut?



am liebsten einen link wo´s diskutiert wurde?


----------



## visionthing (8. März 2013)

Schau mal in den Aufbauthread da müsstest du sehen wo welche Teile hinkommen. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10383888#post10383888


----------



## bansaiman (9. März 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Es darf ja wegen mir gern die Farbe sein - solange die Gabel nicht so aussieht wie auf dem Bild - Eine silber-blaue Gabel mit blau-gelben Decals?
> 
> Wenn das so kommt, muss ich wirklich gucken, wo ich die zusätzlichen 700 fürs ICB2 herbekomme



hoffentlich ein scherz,oder? ;-) du solltest maximal einfach die Gabel sofort rausbauen u.online verkaufen.da gibts mindestens 350 evtl 420 für;dann legst maximal 200 drauf u.Holstein ne neuwertige Lyrik dh oder findest einfach jemand zum tausch mit nerven anderen Farbe der Durolux.dann zahlst du nur Porto ;-)


----------



## CasiBergamont (4. April 2013)

Also ich stelle die Frage mal ... weil's irgendwie nirgendwo ne Antwort gibt.
Wann kommen denn die bestellten RAW Rahmen ??????
Mein Voucher rostet ......


----------



## warp4 (5. April 2013)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Also ich stelle die Frage mal ... weil's irgendwie nirgendwo ne Antwort gibt.
> Wann kommen denn die bestellten RAW Rahmen ??????
> Mein Voucher rostet ......



Woher soll das einer von uns wissen ?
Carver schweigt still, der einzige Lichtblick in der Kommunikation, Stefan, weilt im verdienten Urlaub.
Bleibt nur Warten in Demut... 

Gruß Uwe 

P.S.: Wenn Dein Voucher rostet, ist's eine Fälschung ! Die Originalen schimmeln !


----------



## BaerLee (9. April 2013)

Jetzt mal Ernst. Welche Alternativen seht ihr, falls das ICB tatsächlich schnell vergriffen ist und nicht jeder so eine Karre abbekommt?
Fanes? Gefällt mir nicht, da das Oberrohr geknickt ist. Da ich L bis XL braäuchte, käme mir das Last Herb gerade so recht, in L das Oberrohr nicht geknickt ist.
Andere Vorschläge? (Kein Big S, kein Trek, kein langweiliges schwarz/weiß ala YT bei dem man 50% der Komponenten austauschen muss, was cooooooles.)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. April 2013)

Banshee Rune V2. Hat nur einen Haken, die 2013er sind wohl ausverkauft, die 2014er kommen angeblich im August .
Irgendwie doch keine Alternative 
Und der Rahmen kostet mit CCDB Air so viel wie das ICB 01...


----------



## Pintie (9. April 2013)

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3052





http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/de/Bikes/Trail/Wicked-Comp?x94cd9=kojagra3erpepsgmd6oq1s6ro4

oder wicked 650B ---coming soon


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2013)

Das Wicked ist schon ein geniales Rad. Fehlen nur die Komponenten vom ICB2, dann wärs perfekt....genau wie dieses hier, nur das Gelb müßte noch weg













G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Penguin (9. April 2013)

http://www.propain-bikes.com/category.php?cid=36
Auch recht vergleichbar. Propain bietet auch im Gegensatz zu Carver Infos und Service. Wenn der Stefan nicht gleich eine Info-Breitseite gibt, wird das hier richtig unterwandert


----------



## Pintie (9. April 2013)

das nukeproof Ist halt wieder ein eingelenker....

das Proain ist wirklich nett. und halt interessant im Baukasten...


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> das nukeproof Ist halt wieder ein eingelenker....



Hehe, ja da braucht man sich keine Gedanken über die Lagerung der Abstützung zu machen und es fünktioniert genausogut wie ein Viergelenker

G.


----------



## Pintie (9. April 2013)

ja ne ist klar 

oder gleich überall flex joints aus Carbon und keine Lager. Ist auch leichter...

und schaut besser aus und besser zu putzen usw.


----------



## Das_Playmobil (9. April 2013)

Vor allem gibt es fürs TYEE jetzt auch eine Option mit XX1


----------



## Ehrenfeld (9. April 2013)

So schick die Vorschläge auch sind - wenn ich die Lieferzeit abziehe und Preis und Parts bedenke, lande ich irgendwie dann doch wieder beim ICB.


----------



## Themeankitty (9. April 2013)

Das Radon Swoop ist auch noch eine Alternative, allerdings dieses Jahr noch mit Fox Gelumpe !
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Swoop-175-Series-2013_id_18446_.htm


----------



## LB Jörg (9. April 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> So schick die Vorschläge auch sind - wenn ich die Lieferzeit abziehe und Preis und Parts bedenke, lande ich irgendwie dann doch wieder beim ICB.



So wirds wohl sein

G.


----------



## Mr.Penguin (9. April 2013)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Das Radon Swoop ist auch noch eine Alternative, allerdings dieses Jahr noch mit Fox Gelumpe !
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Swoop-175-Series-2013_id_18446_.htm


Noch? bitte präzisiere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (9. April 2013)

Soll wohl eine Version mit RS Federung kommen


----------



## Themeankitty (9. April 2013)

Naja, nächstes Jahr soll´s die Swoops sowohl mit Fox als auch mit RockShox Federkomponenten geben(Federgabel und Dämpfer) !


----------



## Pintie (9. April 2013)

die swoop Banane mag ich nicht (und fox gar nicht), was mir aber gut gefällt ist das Detail Umlenkhebel.

Warum bauen nicht alle den Hebel so schmal ?
Dann kann man wie im bild schön Gleitlager rein machen oder auch Kugelgelenke fahren.

muss ja nicht immer eine 120er Schraube sein...


----------



## Kharne (9. April 2013)

Swoop?
*Wir bauen ne Eigenentwicklung*, was kommt raus? 08/15 Taiwanrahmen...

Die Bikes sind doch normalerweise innerhalb von 2 Wochen weg, erst recht die Topmodelle. 
Schön Fox Kashima, Formula Bremse, Easton Havoc... Alles was leicht, teuer und von den Bikebravos in den Himmel gelobt wird


----------



## BaerLee (10. April 2013)

Hmmm... weißes Radl... mog i net. Und Canyon mog i a net. Nukeproof ist schwer, huh? Kann mal wer von den Kinematik-Einbisviergelekexperten was zum Last Herb sagen?
Son Wicked kaufen, zerlegen, Hälfte der Parts verticken, den Rahmen neu lackieren lassen... voll nervig. 
Wieso hat Carver nicht einfach genug Bikes bestellt? 
Und wieso um alles in der Welt hat YT so ein vollends beschissenes Design (beim Wicked)?


----------



## Pintie (10. April 2013)

das Last Herb ist halt ein klassischer eingelenker. Saftig Kettenrückschlag und alle anderen Nachteile. 

und deine anderen Frage wird kaum einer beantworten können....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. April 2013)

BaerLee schrieb:


> Wieso hat Carver nicht einfach genug Bikes bestellt?


Das ist ja alles noch nicht ganz fix, vielleich tspringen auch so viele ab, dass noch genügend über bleiben?


----------



## Pintie (10. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> vielleich tspringen auch so viele ab, dass noch genügend über bleiben?



bis July durchaus möglich....


----------



## doriuscrow (10. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Das ist ja alles noch nicht ganz fix, vielleich tspringen auch so viele ab, dass noch genügend über bleiben?


Guter Lösungsansatz!


----------



## wallacexiv (10. April 2013)

Bei mir liegt momentan das hier ganz vorne: http://www.vitusbikes.com/mountain-bikes-2013/sommet-i-2013


----------



## crossboss (10. April 2013)

ich wollts für Euch ja noch imm Meer waschen aber......keene ZeitDas Eis schmolz wech!


----------



## veraono (10. April 2013)

Juli Liefertermin, zu wenig Bikes? Was liest man denn hier für Dinge. 
Hab mich, nachdem ein Bikekauf verletzungsbedingt eh erstmal raus war, aus dem ICBusiness ganz zurückgezogen und bin zu meinem bürgerlichen Leben zurückgekehrt.  
Aber Das wäre ja wirklich sehr bedauerlich für alle Vorfreudigen, ich drück euch die Daumen, insbesondere denen, die ohne Bike dasitzen. 
Für Bedürftige könnte ich meins tageweise zur Verfügung stellen, quasi zum Gassi führen .


----------



## Airflyer (11. April 2013)

Hallo,


gibt es eigentlich eine Übersicht welche Bikegröße man beim Carver ICB bräuchte?


----------



## BaerLee (11. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Das ist ja alles noch nicht ganz fix, vielleich tspringen auch so viele ab, dass noch genügend über bleiben?


 
Was meinste, wieso ich die Diskusion über Alternativen angestoßen habe


----------



## nino85 (11. April 2013)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> gibt es eigentlich eine Übersicht welche Bikegröße man beim Carver ICB bräuchte?



Nein - aber ich denke du kannst dich an der Fanes orientieren - da gibt es Empfehlungen von Jü - einfach mal auf der Alutech-Seite bei den Geos schauen


----------



## cdF600 (12. April 2013)

@Merlin7: Bist Du das Last selbst schon gefahren? Ich hatte vorher ein Fusion Freak, das bekanntermaßen einen Top-Hinterbau hat, und hatte auch erst Bedenken wg. des Eingelenkers beim Last. Die Aussage mit dem Pedalrückschlag kann ich so überhaupt nicht bestätigen. Das Last hat nicht mehr und nicht weniger Antriebseinflüsse als das Freak. Der Hinterbau funktioniert tadellos! (im Downhill sogar besser!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (12. April 2013)

nein das last habe ich noch nicht bewegt. 
aber wenn ich mir so ansehe wo der drehpunkt ist.... mit 42er KB ist das sicher ok. 
aber fahr mal mit 24er oder so. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das man da keien Kettenrückschlag merkt.

schau dir das mal auf linkage an....
Bergab ist das nicht so wild. Hatte vor vielen Jahren mal was ähnliches mit so einem Drehpunkt - bergauf nervt das wie Hölle


----------



## Ehrenfeld (12. April 2013)

Ich kann bestätigen, dass das Last bergauf kaum Probleme bereitet, was Pedalrückschlag angeht - ich bin es knapp 1.5 Jahre gefahren. Bergauf gut, im DH-Modus für ein Bike dieser Klasse fast unschlagbar...


----------



## Pintie (12. April 2013)

wohl mal wieder so ein Theorie und Praxis Fall...

und lieferbar  Aber im direkten Vergleich halt auch teurer als das ICB. Und ich finde die Umlenkhelei etwas windig.

Sonst ganz nettes Teil


----------



## foreigner (12. April 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Bei mir liegt momentan das hier ganz vorne: http://www.vitusbikes.com/mountain-bikes-2013/sommet-i-2013


 
Echt jetzt?
Da schaut man sich den Rahmen hier mal ganz genau an, dann den ICB Rahmen und wer dann noch überlegt, dem kann ich auch nicht mehr helfen.


----------



## cdF600 (12. April 2013)

Ohne jetzt mein Rad schön reden zu wollen. Windig ist an den Umlenkhebeln nix. Auch die Lager sind schön massiv. Irgendwo muss ja auch das rel.hohe Gewicht des Last herkommen. Der Rahmen wirkt auf mich quasi unzerstörbar.


----------



## Pintie (12. April 2013)

unzerstörbar gibts nicht. (habe ich zumindest noch nicht gefunden)

Wenn das Last funktioniert ist das sicher ein cooles bike. Finde es nur von der Preis/Leistung nicht in der gleichen Liga.


----------



## wallacexiv (12. April 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?
> Da schaut man sich den Rahmen hier mal ganz genau an, dann den ICB Rahmen und wer dann noch überlegt, dem kann ich auch nicht mehr helfen.



Ja eigentlich schon. Was gibts denn an dem Rahmen auszusetzen?


----------



## foreigner (12. April 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Nein - aber ich denke du kannst dich an der Fanes orientieren - da gibt es Empfehlungen von Jü - einfach mal auf der Alutech-Seite bei den Geos schauen


 
Ah, noch gar nicht gesehen. Wenn ich danach gehe lande ich bei m. 
Dann habe ich ja richtig bestellt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. April 2013)

Nach der Fanes bin ich auch gegangen, ich hatte allerdings mal eine Probe gefahren. Und landete bei XL. Knapp an L vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (12. April 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Ja eigentlich schon. Was gibts denn an dem Rahmen auszusetzen?



Ist halt eher ein All Mountain als ein Superenduro.


----------



## wallacexiv (12. April 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ist halt eher ein All Mountain als ein Superenduro.



Das ist mir auch klar.  Für mich reicht das aber, wollte das IBC auch als 150er hinten und vorn aufbauen.


----------



## nino85 (12. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Nach der Fanes bin ich auch gegangen, ich hatte allerdings mal eine Probe gefahren. Und landete bei XL. Knapp an L vorbei.



Konnte bisher nur eine L-Fanes proberollen - ich bin 1.90m - Darf man fragen wie groß du bist?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. April 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Konnte bisher nur eine L-Fanes proberollen - ich bin 1.90m - Darf man fragen wie groß du bist?



1,93/93. Hab ein Mega in L (60er Vorbau) und die Fanes in XL (50er Vorbau) am gleichen Tag probe gefahren (im Gelände) und kam mit der Fanes besser klar. Beim Mega hatte ich schon Kollisionen zwischen Lenker und Knie. Bei der Fanes wäre ein etwas kürzerer Vorbau optimal gewesen.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (12. April 2013)

konnte beim icb-prüfungstag kurz auf dem L-Modell von Stefan rumrollen. Mit 35mm-Vorbau und meinen 1,93m sehr sehr hart an der Grenze, was die Lenkzentrale angeht. Von der Größe sollte es mit 150er Reverb klappen...

Da bin ich mal gespannt...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. April 2013)

Freesoul schrieb:


> konnte beim icb-prüfungstag kurz auf dem L-Modell von Stefan rumrollen. Mit 35mm-Vorbau und meinen 1,93m sehr sehr hart an der Grenze, was die Lenkzentrale angeht. Von der Größe sollte es mit 150er Reverb klappen...
> 
> Da bin ich mal gespannt...



Du meinst mit hart an der Grenze zu kurz? Und welcher Prüfungstag? Spreche er nicht in Rätseln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (12. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Du meinst mit hart an der Grenze zu kurz? Und welcher Prüfungstag? Spreche er nicht in Rätseln!



Das würde mich auch interessieren...

 @Lt.AnimalMother:
Besorg du ne Autobatterie, ich besorg die Kabel - wir bekommen das schon aus ihm raus


----------



## Paramedicus (12. April 2013)

193cm und L sind auch glaub ich nich sooo der brüller.Bin mit 193 ganz sicher bei XL.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. April 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren...
> 
> @Lt.AnimalMother:
> Besorg du ne Autobatterie, ich besorg die Kabel - wir bekommen das schon aus ihm raus



Liegt alles in meinem Keller rum


----------



## Ehrenfeld (12. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Du meinst mit hart an der Grenze zu kurz? Und welcher Prüfungstag? Spreche er nicht in Rätseln!





nino85 schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch interessieren...
> 
> @Lt.AnimalMother:
> Besorg du ne Autobatterie, ich besorg die Kabel - wir bekommen das schon aus ihm raus



Das hier meinte ich - da war ich auch dabei, gibt demnächst eine interessante Fotostory dazu 



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> P.S.: Sind grad bei EFBe (unser Prüfdienstleister fürs ICB). Super interessante Geschichte, ne Story dazu folgt bald. Der IBC-Rahmen hat quasi 1 1/2 Prüfungen ohne Schaden überstanden (den EFBe Tri Test Top Performance Mountainbike und die davon abweichenden Prüfungen nach DIN EN 14766).



Was die Größe angeht - ja, hart an der Grenze zu kurz. Allerdings war der 35mm-Vorbau in Verbindung mit 650b-Laufrädern und seeeehr weichem Dämpfer nicht gerade die idealste Vergleichsmöglichkeit


----------



## Micha-L (12. April 2013)

Wer kommt morgen alles mit seinem ICB zur Flowtrail-Eröffnung nach Stromberg?


----------



## Pintie (12. April 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Wer kommt morgen alles mit seinem ICB zur Flowtrail-Eröffnung nach Stromberg?


----------

